# Schuylkill, Perkiomen Trail conditions - rider reports



## SPlKE

Since we're heading into fall and winter, I started this thread for Southeast PA riders and visitors who are interested in biker reports on trail conditions in Philadelpha and Montgomery Co.


Yesterday at 4:30 PM, I rode from conshohocken to indian head road via SRT, Audubon loop, and Perkiomen trails. Did a couple of laps between norristown and indian head rd until it started getting too dark.

I noticed that there were more leaves down on the trail than I expected to see, from valley forge and west. The trails aren't completely covered anywhere yet, but there are enough leaves in spots that could make for slick conditions if the leaves are wet, like on early morning rides.

The construction of the new short line railroad between conshohocken and norristown is underway. They've already widened the trail by about 4 or 5 feet, although the new blacktop is a bit lumpy and the existing blacktop is coated with a fine white dust that looks like it will get sloppy when wet.


FMI:
http://trails.montcopa.org/trails/cwp/view,a,3,q,35015,trailsNav,%7C.asp

More later...


----------



## lx93

Even if noone else appreciates the post, I do. 

I had been considering returning to visit my family up in PA, and I remember Keystone State road conditions as being awful. So I think I'd take bike trails up there even though I don't take them down here, and it's nice to know what kind of shape they're in.


----------



## SPlKE

I did a 40 mile ride from conshohocken to indian head road via SRT, audubon loop and perkiomen trail, with a couple of laps in valley forge beginning at 4:30 PM today, 9/20.

The short section of the trail from the Lukens plant, west to ernest station road, about .3 miles (?), where they are constructing a new short line railroad, now has a chain link fence dividing the newly widened section in half -- half for bikes, half for RR construction. Still plenty of room for all bike traffic.

It was about 75 degrees and cloudy, air was still. 

TONS of gnats, in clouds, at face level, especially in wooded areas of the trail. Unless you have something real important to say, I'd advise riding with your mouth closed at all times.


----------



## SPlKE

I was out last weekend, 10/13 & 10/14, and I was surprised at how leaf-free the entire route from conshy around perk and audubon were. 

I had been apprehsive about the mill grove hill being leafy and maybe slippery. It wasn't. I looked like somebody did a very thorough job clearing the leaves from the bike path.

There was some dried mud all along where they're laying new RR tracks between conshy and norristown. It had rained a few days before.

I'm heading out today and tomorrow. I'm going to wait until this afternoon, though, since we had enormous amounts of rain yesterday and last night -- read: muddy spots, wet spots, big puddles, and slippery wet leafy spots.


More later...


----------



## SPlKE

Beeeyutiful yesterday. I did a 30 mile loop starting about 3 pm. Windy, with W-NW gusts to 25 mph, and intermittently cloudy, but excellent. More leaf cover on the path and still some wet, muddy or damp-leafy spots.

Looks like it is going to be absolutely perfect today. 75-80 F, very light wind, dry, clear blue cloudless sky. I'll probably be out doing some kind of 50-60 miler, starting about 1 pm.


----------



## CABuonomo

*Thanks for the post*

I haven't been on the SRT for about 2 weeks and I was wondering yesterday what the conditions were. So nice to find this thread, I am just about ready to start riding my cyclocross bike on the trail to help with the fall conditions, but maybe I can get a few more rides on my road bike.


----------



## mf9point8

as an FYI.
I have seen the Ranger clearing the muddy area by where they are laying the new RR tracks. Just watch for the sticks, nuts, and junk and you will be ok.


----------



## SPlKE

I'll second the warning on the nuts. Especially out on the audubon loop, there are black walnuts hiding under leaves here and there. It's kind of like riding over a baseball.

In a related matter, the squirrels seem to be especially squirrely this time of year. On my ride last sunday, I had 3 real close calls with darting squirrels in the wooded valley forge section of the path. I actually ran over a squirrel in that section a few years ago.


----------



## CABuonomo

*Squirrels*

Last week out on the road,(in Jenkintown, I think) I just missed 1 squirrel and than another actually ran into me. He ran right into the spokes on my front wheel, bounced off and ran away, Felt glad that I didn't run him over. Pretty funny though!


----------



## eddymerckx#1

I usually park at the train station at umbria & pedal up the hill to shawmont where the trail begins ,I love the trail,I do a lap around the valley forge park& fill my bottles up,I went to the perkiomen trail only up to where the parking is ,is the whole trail asphalted,didnt go to far cause it gets verrry dark in some spots on the way back& critters are runnin across the trail & overhead you got bats dodgin for bugs when its warmer


----------



## CABuonomo

*Srt*

I love the trail also, I usually go through Mt' Airy, to Mannyunk(sp?) and the on to the trail....I like to go out to Valley Forge and do a nice loop around the national park, then back and that runs about 50-55 miles or ride my cyclocross bike out towards Collegeville were it becomes hard pack gravel and roll around there for a while....I feel lucky to live near the trails.


----------



## mf9point8

I am going out tomorrow morning, most likley in the rain. I'll report back on how it was.


----------



## eddymerckx#1

I usually grab a water ice at johns on the way back ,its right after the train station a street paralell to the straight run ,ridin in the cold & rain ,thats dedication.


----------



## mf9point8

Ok so my ride report/conditions report for 10/27/07...

I went out about 11am from Devon... it was pouring, I hit the park, then dropped down into the trail. I crossed the bridge and noticed everyone was going very slowly on 422... there was a lot of water in the road. When i reached the overpass area on the Betzwood side, I understood why everyone was going so slow on 422, water was literally pouring down the left side of the embankment. the first .25 miles of the trail was under a few inches of water. I pressed onward and found it to be a little les flooded past the wooded area. There were the usual array of sticks and leaves down, not a huge deal but enough to keep you from zoning out for too long. I continued on without too much trouble until I reached the switchback that drops under the overpass by the water treatment plant. the entire area under the overpass was a pond. i saw a cone off the side of the area that looked to be able 18 inches under or so. I decided to attempt to ride through it... i got about 10 feet in and quickly realized it was a bad idea... i dismounted and the water was up to my knees. I climbed back up and crossed over the area via the RR tracks. I got going again but then hit the area where the new RR tracks are going in. The trail was blocked off by cones and there was a ranger there forcing turn abounds. I started to ride back towards VF. The rain was letting up and I wanted to get some more time in so I decided to do the Perkeomin loop. There were many trail closed signs, etc, which I chose to ignore while I rode by... it wasn’t that bad, although it had some deep puddles... by the time i got back to VF the sun was out. 
All in all a good charcter building ride. Conditions should be dryer tomorrow, but watch for debris.


----------



## eddymerckx#1

damn your my hero,I havent done that in awhile,that switchback alongside the treatment plant can be a lil tricky due to water or some1 comin the other way,I quess that you where the only 1 out ??


----------



## SPlKE

9.8, I salute you.

Your plan to go out in the rain yesterday got me inspired to do the same, but by the time I was getting serious about it, the rain was coming down in sheets and the wind was getting wild. I figured you either got caught out in it or decided against it.

Thx for your report.

I'm heading out later today. I'll probably wait until 2 or 3 to give it time to dry as much as it's going to.


----------



## CABuonomo

*Tuesday*

I went out on the trail on Tuesday, It was in good condition, not much ground cover at all, I was pretty surprised (and happy) to see that they were still cutting the grass and doing maintenance this late in the year. Also the trail was empty, I think that from Shawmont all the way to Oaks I think that maybe I saw 7 people, only 2 others on road bikes. I gotta say that it's pretty nice like that...


----------



## eddymerckx#1

is that construction finished where they rerouted the path onto the pavement around the hi-rise garage vicinity,havent seen what they built there


----------



## SPlKE

i did a 27 mile ride from conshohocken to perkiomen to audubon loop and back this afternoon.

very nice ride. the bad news was that i had a 10-20 mph headwind the whole way out. the good news is that i had a 10-20 mph tailwind the whole way home.

the trails were clear of leaves, but a lot of leaves are still on the trees. 

i hit a squirrel at the foot of mill grove hill as i was getting up a head of speed to begin the climb. the little bugger glanced off my rear wheel when i was going about 20 mph. i went back, but didn't see an injured squirrel, so i figure he was good enough to run away.

i had 2 other close calls with squirrels.

otherwise, most of the route was deserted. kinda nice, as CABuonomo said.


----------



## mf9point8

Rode the SRT on 11/3 and the Perkiomen loop on 11/4. Bother were in good shape with less than usuall traffic. Sunday was nicer though as the sun was out. Leaves are not an issue. I didnt witness any suicidal squirrels though.. knock on wood.


----------



## CABuonomo

*Sunday*

I decided today to take a different route over to the SRT trail, so I grabbed my cyclocross bike and decided to go out through Wissahickon on Forbidden Drive( about a 6 mile long, wide packed gravel trail) any one ever ride on it? Normally this time of year it's not to crowded, but today you would have thought it was a boardwalk down the shore! It was packed and a sloooooow ride. Not surprising it was completely covered with leaves, twigs, etc. Maybe I'll only go that way during the week Also, the SRT is still in great shape


----------



## mf9point8

All was well again this weekend. minimal leaf cover.
I did hit a rock or nut that moved my front wheel to the left so much i had to stop and recenter my brake... my ksyrium was still true though.


----------



## CABuonomo

*Srt*

Thanks for the heads up, I think that I'll ride the trail on Tues. morning since it is still in good condition.


----------



## SPlKE

Did a 30 miler today from conshohocken out around audubon loop and perk loop and back.

65-70 degrees, light wind, mostly sunny.

The trail was damp-to-wet in shady spots and there are lots of leaves in the tree covered areas. Had some back wheel slip during standing climbs (2) of mill grove hill when the wheel hit a wet leaf or two.

Some puddles here and there.

Only one close call with a squirrel.

All in all, a great Thanksgiving ride.


----------



## CABuonomo

Anyone been out on the trail this week, I'm wondering if the winds the last couple of days haave blown down lots of debris?


----------



## mf9point8

I went out on saturday. Temp in the mid 40's light wind. felt pretty good for December. Trail was a little wet, but altogether fine. This weekends forecast does not look promising however... cold and wet.


----------



## SPlKE

I finally put my trainer-tire on my road bike, which is kind of like throwing in the towel on SRT rides until spring.

I was tempted to get out my mtn bike and ride out the trail on sunday, but couldn't get it together, so I rode the trainer instead.


----------



## SPlKE

I'm thinking of doing a ride out the srt this afternoon.

Any rider reports on conditions?

Thx.


----------



## mf9point8

I was out last weekend. It was completely fine. Have a good ride.


----------



## mhemberg

Fine this afternoon a couple of sticks but that was it


----------



## SPlKE

Thanks for the reports. Unfortunately, work intruded on biking yet again.

If the warm weather weren't compelling enough, those extra few minutes of light late in the afternoon these days sure are making me think about those summertime 5 - 8 pm rides coming up...


----------



## mf9point8

SPlKE said:


> Thanks for the reports. Unfortunately, work intruded on biking yet again.
> 
> If the warm weather weren't compelling enough, those extra few minutes of light late in the afternoon these days sure are making me think about those summertime 5 - 8 pm rides coming up...


better yet those 5:30 am to 7am, then 5pm to 8pm rides... june rocks.


----------



## SPlKE

June rocks.

Those 530 - 7 am rides are the best for high-speed rides -- no traffic on the trail (except for a few other fast riders), no wind most days, clean morning air, no chance of T-storms, rested muscles.... 

It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## mf9point8

2/23/08:

I rode from Betzwood to Manayunk today. Conditions were in the 30's with drizzle.
The fun part was the trail was covered in snow, but it was slushy enough that my wheels dug right down to the pavement. I was running a Pave' type tire and was fine. A little wet though.


----------



## ChuckUni

Last couple days were sloppy with some ice, especially on Sunday between Conshi and Norristown. I'm sure the ice is gone now with the rain. I hit patches of gravel and some glass here and there. No flats yet though, just a dirty bike.

This is the whole trail, Art Museum out. Including the paved part of Perkiomen and Aububon Loop. I didn't ride the tow path part.

I don't normally ride the kelly drive section, but did on Sunday because of the ice and snow on the trail further out.


----------



## SPlKE

I'm thinking of going out tomorrow from conshy to valley forge and loop around the park.

...if the wind drops below 10 mph ... 

Where did you see glass on the trail?


----------



## mf9point8

Did the entire path today during a ride, I didn't see anything aside from water. You should be fine.


----------



## ChuckUni

Glass was mostly on the bike lane by the body shops coming out of manyunk (not unusual, but just more)....but I also saw some in Norristown on the slight grade where the trail is elevated (south side, near duff beer co  ).

Wasn't a bunch, but there was some.


----------



## SPlKE

Duff beer co.

Heh. 

I think the same thing every time I ride by it.


----------



## SPlKE

Was out Friday. Just beautiful.

The new short line rail construction is done messing with the bike path. Where it was blocked off last fall, it is an even better path now, much wider.

No probs anywhere. No squirrels. Pretty much had the place to myself mid-afternoon Friday.

Looking to do some 6 - 8 am rides on weekdays soon.


----------



## S80

I busted my collar bone two weeks ago in a cycling incident - hope to be back on the trail in another four weeks. Funny thing is that I rode all winter - during that construction - in the cold and the wet. The construction workers had flagmen at each end of the site directing bike traffic for safety purposes during the final repaving. Guess that I'll just appreciate it more when I'm back in action.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## mhemberg

Where does the split from Oaks to Phoenixville dump you off and is it all paved?


----------



## Farmertan

mhemberg said:


> Where does the split from Oaks to Phoenixville dump you off and is it all paved?


The split takes you down to the canal behind Mont Clare and drops you off on Longford Road by the new dog park. From there it's an easy ride along the canal to rte 29 at Produce Junction and into Phoenixville if you're heading that way.

It was mostly paved last Tuesday. The crews were still working on it and there was one short stretch of good gravel still to be finished. It might be complete by now, but ridable either way.


----------



## SPlKE

S80 -- sorry to hear about your collar bone.

I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## skaboo

BUGS!! Swarms of bugs. Hard to see them when they're hanging out in the shade. In the sun it look like that black cloud thing in the early episodes of Lost.


----------



## mhemberg

When are they going to finish the path to pheonixville. It is like Paris Roubaix for about a half mile


----------



## SPlKE

I was out several times in the late afternoon - early evening during the past two weeks.

All good, EXCEPT there are occasional clouds of bugs, mayflies I think. 

If you ride with your mouth shut, breathing through you nose, you won't have a problem. If you ride with your mouth open, breathing through your mouth, you WILL eat bugs.

Also note, there is a new section of the Perk trail, paved, which extends a mile south of the pawlings rd bridge. Beyond this new mile, it is stones. I ride a road bike, so the end of the paved is the end of the trail for me.


----------



## russotto

If you cut onto the road that's adjacent to the new trail where it turns to gravel, you can get up to Egypt road, where you can enjoy the experience of having every trucker in the area try to run you off the road as you head towards Phoenixville.

Oh well, beats trying to take the Gay Street bridge... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbJIuxoY_C0

P.S. Bugs are good sources of protein! Or at least that's what I keep telling myself when I eat them. My last crash was due to running off the trail at Betzwood thanks to getting bugs in both eyes...


----------



## SPlKE

The truckers are a lot nicer in VF park -- they just yell at me that I should be riding on the sidewalk. But I stay off of 23. That's pretty much a bike kill zone from what I've learned every time I've ridden it.

The gay st bridge looks like a "technical" ride.


----------



## SPlKE

Rode the SRT this morning. 

There is a detour from the norristown train station to the dekalb st bridge.

For the next few days, they're finishing up the widening and repaving of trail there. 

Looks pretty good.


----------



## mhemberg

That thing was destroyed this morning I should have brought a CX bike


----------



## SPlKE

Heh. I waited until 5 pm to go out. There were still parts closed with storm damage.

It must have been a doosey out there around VF & perk loop...


----------



## road addict

that section was still closed today, but they did complete the repairs to the path in Norristown


----------



## lx93

Just curious- does PennDOT ever do ANY de-icing (salt, chemical or otherwise) on the trails up there during those lovely "wintry mix" days, or is it pretty much "Use at your own risk?"


----------



## russotto

No treatment; when it snows the trails are snow-covered. The exceptions might be the areas where vehicles also use the trail (like by the sewer plant in Norristown), but I've never actually confirmed that.


----------



## SPlKE

Does anybody know what they're doing to the roads over in VF NHP? 

I noticed that Inner Line Dr south of Gulph Rd and County Line rd seem to be closed for work.

You can ride County Line Rd after 6 pm I believe, but it's pretty rough where they've been digging.


----------



## mf9point8

http://www.nps.gov/vafo/planyourvisit/construction.htm


The work on Upper Gulph rd is/was for a water main. They left the road pretty jacked up.

Inner Line Dr looks like it will be closed for some time (winter) they are doing god knows what to that. The website i posted has specifics.


----------



## SPlKE

I just read the management plan. They're going to remove county line rd forever sometime next year, returning it to being a field, and then close gulph rd to public traffic, and then they want to close the park tour roads, like inner line drive, to private traffic, allowing only tour buses. (They say it is to curb pollution and noise. I gotta say, the steady stream a-holes on harleys revvin it up and blasting out their pipes on inner line drive do pretty much totally ruin that quiet, pastoral experience, which is best enjoyed on foot or bicycle.)

Their idea is that bikes can use the existing trails and paths around the park. Those trails are great for riders who like to go 5 mph, and enjoy stopping frequently for baby strollers and people walking 5 abreast, etc.

I guess us roadies can ride on 23. That's always good for a shot of adrenaline as you come face to face with death several times per mile.

Thx for the link.


----------



## mf9point8

SPlKE said:


> I just read the management plan. They're going to remove county line rd forever sometime next year, returning it to being a field, and then close gulph rd to public traffic, and then they want to close the park tour roads, like inner line drive, to private traffic, allowing only tour buses.
> 
> Their idea is that bikes can use the existing trails and paths around the park. Those trails are great for riders who like to go 5 mph, and enjoy stopping frequently for baby strollers and people walking 5 abreast, etc.
> 
> I guess us roadies can ride on 23. That's always good for a shot of adrenaline as you come face to face with death several times per mile.
> 
> Thx for the link.


clearly they are on friggin crack... sorry I haven't had enough coffee this morning for that... This whole, revert the park to how it looked 200 yrs ago strategy is a bit nuts if you ask me.


----------



## Farmertan

SPlKE said:


> I just read the management plan.
> 
> I guess us roadies can ride on 23. That's always good for a shot of adrenaline as you come face to face with death several times per mile.
> 
> Thx for the link.


Great link.

This is my favorite passage and worth noting for those of us who cross the river on the wooden bridge. They will be doing preliminary utility work starting this fall to rebuild Betzwood Bridge.

So this Fall, 2008, we'll be out on the shoulder of 422.
"The trail connection from the Route 422 Bridge to Trooper Road (south of the river) will be eliminated and will be relocated to the shoulder of 422, entering the park at the intersection of the 422 off-ramp and Route 23. Once the replacement Betzwood Bridge is completed, the trail connection will be returned to the area adjacent to Trooper Road, on a new multi-use trail."


----------



## russotto

I actually don't mind riding 23 eastbound through the park. The climb up to it is a bit of work, but the drivers are only mildly homicidal, there are few trucks, and the road's in good condition. Westbound wouldn't be a lot of fun but the outer road (the one which leads from the welcome center to the arch and then on to 252) works for that.

The park seems to be determined to make itself an impassible blob; at various times they've proposed closing not only County Line Road, but also Gulph Road (not North Gulph Road -- Gulph Road is the road which leads from the arch to Rt 23), and even 23 through the park (suggesting everyone get on 422 and off at a new Pawlings Road exit to rejoin 23). They've been delaying the opening of Betzwood Bridge for years, by demanding study after study after study.

Given the delays and plan changes that have been occurring for years, I wouldn't bet on any of their plans happening, and I would bet on them being delayed far later than any published dates.


----------



## ChuckUni

mf9point8 said:


> clearly they are on friggin crack... .


x2. County line is a nice low traffic route up through the park...etc, etc.


----------



## SPlKE

Interesting coincidence... all this planned closing down of private-vehicle access to VF NHP roads... and the $$$$ developers shoving down our throats the new for-profit American Revolution Center, on park lands, (the bulk of which just happens to abut to the SRT along 422 to paulings rd)... and as an added senrendipitous bonus, this newfangled ARC also just happens to be planning to offer tourbus rides through the park.

Wow. What perfect timing. It's almost as though there were some synergy in the planning.


----------



## SPlKE

*FOUND*: Piece of expensive-looking jewelry at the Pawlings Road trailhead, in front of the trail map.

Let me know if you or someone you know lost something like that.


----------



## SPlKE

This whole week thus far in one word: beeeyuteeful.

Great riding conditions from 5:30 am to about 8:30 pm.

Not a lot of people out there, even during peak periods.

Good air, good sun, perfect temperature, no bugs, no squirrels. Wow. These are the days I dream about during the dark, cold winter months.


----------



## SPlKE

The bugs are back, somewhat.

Not in droves, but you might still want to breathe through your nose in tree-covered sections of the path.

Some leaves are down on one of the horseshoe curves at the water treatment plant east of Norristown. They may be slippery when wet in the morning.

And for my last beef o' the day: the days are getting shorter to the tune of 2 minutes per day. I gotta switch to lighter sunglasses for my after-work ride. It's freakin' dark at 8 pm.

Otherwise, beautiful riding this week.


----------



## eddymerckx#1

me & my nephew started out late(7) & on the way back it got dark,we had a bat divin at us for about 3 blocks ,wasnt to bad on the bugs


----------



## SPlKE

One year, I tried to extend my evening riding by using headlight & helmetlight, and riding through the end of October.

It was OK, but on moonless nights, it was REAL DARK in wooded areas, even with good lights. It was also weird just west 202 in norristown... sometimes gangs of rowdy kids hanging out, blocking the path.

No bat attacks though. (knock on wood)


----------



## SPlKE

A great piece of gear for the SRT MUP: My very first bike bell.

OK, I had resisted this idea for a long long time. But with the increasing number of parents taking toddlers on toy bikes out on the path, and the ridiculousness of saying "on your left" to a toddler... I finally got an incredibell.

http://www.mirrycle.com/original-new.htm










I still slow down, even stop if I have to, for slow, oblivious traffic, but a ding-ding from this tiny bell seems to be understood by "children of all ages" (heh heh), and, get this, SQUIRRELS too.

I seriously recommend one of these bells if you ride any MUP on a regular basis. I rate this bike upgrade right up there with my new sidi bullet II shoes, crank bros pedals, and my new CF handlebar. It's that good.

Did I mention it scares squirrely squirrels off the path?


PS: any bell will work. This just happens to be the one my LBS had on hand.


----------



## eddymerckx#1

I gotta get me a bell ,expend too much energy sayin on your left LOUD the entire trail tryin to keep a pace ,is that bell loud enuff ,seen them at performance ,should picked 1 up, tomorrow is Mt. bike day there with my nephew & friend after work,should be another perfect day


----------



## SPlKE

It is loud enough... maybe not for people blasting their headphones.

If I see a dicey situation up ahead and it looks like it will be a challenge to get attention, I give a couple of dings 10-20 yards back. If there's no acknowledgement as I get closer, I give a few more dings. There was one approx 4 year old on a toy bike with training wheels far out in front of her parents who needed about 10 dings before she turned around and looked.

The few times I do need to use the bell, most are one-dingers. 

Tomorrow does look perfect. I may have play hooky from work in the afternoon.


----------



## SPlKE

Black Walnut alert.

There are black walnuts on the path in places. Some green in hard husks, some dark and hard to see.

If you ride over one, it's kind of like riding over a golf ball. Not fun at any speed.

Also note, squirrels are working the areas with walnuts on the path. 

That is all. ;-)


PS: the bell does not actually work with squirrels after all. It still works with squirrely kids on toy bikes though.


----------



## mf9point8

I rode from VF to Manyunk and back yesterday... it was a bit of a circus. The nice weather had everyone out acting like it was the last nice day we had left... well it probally was looking at the forecast for this weekend (rain, 55) anyways conditiond other than the traffic and obvious people were pretty good.


----------



## SPlKE

I was out yesterday afternoon, 1-4, doing laps between conshy and VF. (Orange Lemond, gray T-shirt)

It was a circus.

I don't understand why people think it's OK to put toddlers on toy bikes out there. Some parents put 3 or 4 babies on 12-inch bikes out there and let 'em go wherever they want to, which is to say, weaving from side to side, going in circles, stopping for no reason, etc. Some of these kids can barely make it 10 feet without stopping. What's the point of taking them out on an MUP that has long stretches of nothing to do but ride?

I think they should have a No Training Wheels rule.

Days like yesterday, I use the slowing & practically stopping behind the dawdlers... and then restarting and accelerating after I pass them as interval training. To make it even more fun, I put it in something like a 53/14 gear and just leave it there, ride it like a SS.



.


----------



## mf9point8

I hear you spike... my personal fav is either, the walkers that spread 3 or 4 wide across the trail... followed by a close second to the dude that passed me a bit close while i had sat up to eat and was coasting at maybe 15 with no hands with my fiancee in behind me. wait he was riding an orange lemond... wtf... kidding...


----------



## SPlKE

mf9point8 said:


> I hear you spike... my personal fav is either, the walkers that spread 3 or 4 wide across the trail... followed by a close second to the dude that passed me a bit close while i had sat up to eat and was coasting at maybe 15 with no hands with my fiancee in behind me. wait he was riding an orange lemond... wtf... kidding...


If you're the guy who waved me by after I rang my bell, that was me messing up your moveable feast. I don't even bother say "on your left" anymore on weekend afternoons. I just give a ding or two with my bell and leave it at that.

Sorry for cutting it close. When I started passing you, I guess I misunderestimated how much of a wide load you are.  Heh heh. Seriously, by the time I was passing you, I had had a snootful of the traffic on the path and was probably being a bit of an oblivious pisshead.


PS: Nice blog. Now that I know what you look like, I'll say Hey if I see you. BTW, I had to C&P your link to make it work though.




.


----------



## russotto

I was out on Saturday, from Pawlings to the park and in the park proper. Someone on a CF bike with aero bars passed me a couple of times (at least I think it was the same guy), once on the trail doing about 25mph and once in the park on Gulph Road -- that anyone here?

Good news is they've re-opened the east side of the inner line drive from Gulph Road to 23. Also good news is they've built a connector between the line drives near where 252 splits off.

The bad news is now they've milled the west side of the inner line drive; when you get to the top of the new connector you hit the milled pavement, and it's milled all the way back to Gulph Road.

County Line Road is still a mess, with a strip of rough asphalt down the eastbound lane, and strips across at various points.


----------



## SPlKE

Maybe I'll go over and check out VF park tomorrow afternoon, if I make good on my threat to play hooky from work to ride what may be the last warm day for a while.

I stopped going over there when they tore up the whole place in the spring and closed inner line.

.


----------



## russotto

Was back out in VF park today. No change; North Inner Line is still milled from Gulph west.


----------



## SPlKE

Unfortunately, I think the plan is to close inner line to public traffic completely -- tour busses only I believe. 


Anyway, I did a quick out-n-back from conshy to perk yesterday. I was suprised at how many leaves were not on trees, nor were they on the path. I was wondering if they were blowing or vacuuming them off the path.

Kind of a win-win... bright in normally dark areas, and no debris on the path. Also, weirdly, I didn't see one single squirrel yesterday.

I'm heading back out today, midday, for a longer ride which includes a about 4 or 5 loops around perk-audubon, doing mill grove as a climb each time.


----------



## russotto

The park would like to close the entire park road system (including 23); what they will actually do is another question. And depending on how they close it, "closed to all but tour buses" may still allow for bicycles.

Anyone notice that Gulph Road from the first hill north of Outer Line to Inner Line seems to be a gravitational anomaly? It's downhill most of the way but you have to work hard to keep up speed, and when it turns uphill it's a lot harder than it looks.

That Mill Grove climb is deceptive; from outside you wouldn't think there's room for such a big hill; I wonder how many recreational riders and bladers got stopped by that when the main trail was closed.


----------



## SPlKE

I'm hoping that if they follow through on closing the park to vehicular traffic, they'll still allow bikes on the tour-bus roads, and not force them to be on the tiny, usless paths. I suppose I should do something beyond just "hope" though. Maybe start emailing & petitioning on behalf of bicycles. Anybody know where to start with this?

I haven't noticed the gravitational anomaly. But I have noticed coming down gulph toward county line road that I do seem to be going faster than the terrain says I should.

Heh, the mill grove climb is a well-hidden surprise. I believe the elevation in only around 100 ft, but at 9% over .2 miles, it's a bit of a workout.


----------



## SPlKE

Thinking of taking a ride from conshy out around perk and audubon. (Before it snows.)

Any winter rider reports? Anything noteworthy?

Thanks & Happy new year.


----------



## S80

I rode from VF to downtown and back on Tuesday. The trail is in good shape. Not sure about the other direction.


----------



## SPlKE

Thanks for the report. I think I missed my riding window. It just started snowing.

Rats.


----------



## mf9point8

i rode most of the perk side today... all was well.


----------



## SPlKE

Spring is in the air. Sunlight is starting earlier and lasting longer.

Yeeeehah!


----------



## mf9point8

I was on VF to River Road this Saturday. There is a lot of glass by the Norristown basket ball courts why where the pavement changes. I told a ranger about it the week prior but obviously nothing was done. watch your wheels.


----------



## SPlKE

mf9point8 said:


> I was on VF to River Road this Saturday. There is a lot of glass by the Norristown basket ball courts why where the pavement changes. I told a ranger about it the week prior but obviously nothing was done. watch your wheels.


That area seems worse for glass since they repaved it last year.

I rode through there in the dark a few times several years ago. It gets pretty weird there at night. Not recommended.


In other news, I drove by the bridge at Conshohocken Rd and Colwell Lane yesterday -- it had a big Bridge Closed on the bike part of the bridge. Not sure what's going on there.

Also noted in yesterday's Philly Inquirer that the developer who wants to build that museum and conference center at pawlings road and the bike trail is kicking in 5 million of his own money to ram it down our throats, and Gov Rendell has said the state will do the same. 

It appears that neither the National Park Service nor the local residents can stop this "non profit" developers wet dream. Shame about that. For that 75 acres of historic land, the developers will not stop until they pave paradise and put up a parking lot.

.


----------



## SPlKE

Hey mf9point8!

Was that you and your wife I passed at about 4 pm today (Sunday) westbound just west of norristown train station?


----------



## mf9point8

SPlKE said:


> Hey mf9point8!
> 
> Was that you and your wife I passed at about 4 pm today (Sunday) westbound just west of norristown train station?


no, I was busy dnf'ing at Greenbrier in MD. I was out Saturday wtih her though around lunch.


----------



## SPlKE

I thought it was too slow for you.

Good thing I didn't make a big deal of slowing down to say Hi.

Heh heh.


You dnf'd?


----------



## mf9point8

trail was looking ok yesterday evening... the bugs are back though... big time.


----------



## SPlKE

I've been riding mornings or early afternoon. Pretty gnat-free, for the most part. 

Late afternoon and early evening are the worst. I breathe through my nose and keep my head down, but still manage to eat a bug or two in a 30 mile ride.


----------



## SPlKE

Unfortunate turn of events at Norristown.

They need to clean this up for once and for all. It's ridiculous to have a treasure like the SRT blocked by drug dealers.


*Thursday, June 04, 2009

Bicyclist Assaulted on the Schuylkill River Trail in Norristown*

On Wednesday evening a female bicyclist was sucker punched as she passed by a gang of 6-7 men in black jeans and red shirts hanging out near the trail. She didn't have enough time to turn around so instead she just hammered past them but was punched in the face.

Amazingly she didn't fall off her bike and was able to get away. According to police there has been an increase in gang activity in the area and that may (or may not)explain the red shirts. We had another report earlier in the day of 4 men in red shirts but that cyclist reported other people around.

This location (Schuylkill River Trail at Haws Avenue) has had isolated cyclist harassment problems in the past in the late spring and summer although there have been no serious injuries to date. The county has responded by clearing brush to prevent bad guys from hiding in the shrubbery.

We recommend that you should not travel alone in the vicinity of Haws Avenue in the late afternoon or evening. If you are alone carry your cell phone and wait for other bicyclists before proceeding. If you see trouble get yourself to a safe place and call police and render aid if you need to.

Members of the Bicycle Coalition's Montgomery County Committee are talking to the Norristown Police about this incident. The location is less than a mile west of the Norristown Transportation Center you should see signs as the Norristown Farm Park Connector Route which begins at Haws Avenue.

http://bcgp.blogspot.com/2009/06/bicyclist-assaulted-on-schuylkill-river.html

There is a call for skaters and bicyclists to assemble at the Hawes Ave. area on the evening of the 10th between 7:00 and 7:30 p.m. Something of a show of force.



.


----------



## SPlKE

UPDATE:

Meeting tomorrow night:

Norristown meeting at 7pm on weds Rm 202, 1 Montgomery Plaza, Swede and Airy Sts. Bikes can be left in lobby, security guard on duty.

For twitter updates: http://twitter.com/phillybikeclub


----------



## SPlKE

I just got back from the meeting.

It was a good start.

The woman who had been attacked last week was there and told the details of the attack.

The officials there began by talking about the entire 25 miles of trails, and crime statistics, however one by one, bikers re-focused them on the 1/8 mile of problem, Haws Ave and just east of there, and not so much crime as intimidation.


----------



## SPlKE

For ongoing info about what's being done to fix the Hawes Ave problem, check out

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/montco_bikes


----------



## SPlKE

*UPDATE:*



> From: Steve
> Subject: [montco_bikes] SRT Assault 2 days post meeting, Where Things Stand Right Now....
> Date: Friday, June 12, 2009, 6:19 PM
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen:
> 
> Just a short recap, at the meeting on Wednesday night, these are the
> solutions that we came away with....
> 
> 1. Web Based Reporting System for events that are not 911 worthy, but
> police should be made aware of.
> 
> 2. Cameras to monitor the area where the Assault occurred
> 
> 3. Trail work days to clean up the brush where the kids who are
> throwing rocks at the cyclists are hiding.
> 
> 
> What has been done so far.
> 
> 1. Jon is in charge of creating the web based reporting
> system, What he has come up with is pretty spectacular in its current
> state of development, (URL removed) I believe we
> are on the right track, a bit of fine tuning, and we should be able
> to go live with it pretty soon!
> 
> 2. A friend of mine works in the video industry, and he has priced
> out equipment for the security video monitoring of the area. The
> cost of the system which would involve two wireless cameras would be
> in the neighborhood of $2,000 INCLUDING a PC to monitor the
> system. The DVR he selected for the project could record more than
> 60 DAYS!!! I had no clue it could record so much! Anyway, I do not
> believe we will have any problem raising the money for this worthy
> cause, DO YOU???
> 
> 2A I spoke with the NPD, I am not sure how well they will be able to
> actually monitor the video feed, but I intend to put this video feed
> on the internet which would make all of this stuff much easier and
> cheaper to deal with
> 
> 3. I spoke with Richard, He can arrange to have a chipper down
> at the area in question when we are ready for it... I have it from
> him, Whatever tools we bring, we CANNOT BRING A CHAINSAW! No
> chainsaws allowed due to the liability that no waiver will hold
> up. If you bring a gas weedwacker, please wear goggles or safety
> glasses. I will be bringing some tools that are a bit more satisfying to use!
> 
> 3A On a side note, I will be setting up a meeting with SEPTA to see
> if some of us could store some of our stuff at the train station so
> that we can organize trail maintenance evenings. Not sure if this
> will happen, but I am tossing it out to say I am going to try.
> Unfortunately, I will NOT be hosting my meeting tonight as nobody who
> volunteered to lead something was actually able to make
> it.... HOWEVER, there WILL be a meeting next week, Same
> place.... If you want to come, it will be on Wednesday
> Evening. This will be to go over a few things, I would like it VERY
> MUCH, if you told me that you were willing to help coordinate for the
> trail day, YOU SHOULD BE THERE... If you want to help me raise money
> to pay for the camera system, you should be there... If you are a
> club representative telling me what you are able to donate, as a
> club, Please be there, or at least e-mail me off list....
> ALSO, if you are in any way able to help with any of the above
> projects, PLEASE e-mail me off list.
> 
> We CAN make this happen ladies and gentlemen!!!
> 
> This is OUR HOME.... Right now, there is Garbage on our lawn, and we
> NEED to pick it up! This cannot be a one time thing, we need to be
> proactive in this effort, we need to make sure that we do not need to
> have another meeting like the one this past Wednesday night, as a
> direct result of our dropping the ball on something...
> 
> Together we WILL make a difference!
> 
> Steve
> 
> Chair, Montgomery County Cycling Committee
> Safety and Legislation Coordinator, Suburban Cyclists Unlimited


To join the group: http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/montco_bikes/


----------



## mhemberg

Was anyone else riding the SRT near Betzwood on the 18th at 6:15ish to witness the on trail display of affection going on. It was quite wild


----------



## mf9point8

I was out, but I missed it... what happened?


----------



## SPlKE

I missed it too.

What (or who) was it?


----------



## SPlKE

New web app set up to report non-criminal activities on the SRT:

http://www.trailreporter.com/


----------



## mhemberg

Two folks were out on the trail getting it on "orally" Right there on the blacktop near the Betzwood turnoff. I always thought the rumors about Betzwood and the backed in cars were urban legends but maybe not. Pretty wild.


----------



## SPlKE

mhemberg said:


> Two folks were out on the trail getting it on "orally" Right there on the blacktop near the Betzwood turnoff. I always thought the rumors about Betzwood and the backed in cars were urban legends but maybe not. Pretty wild.


I haven't heard the backed-in car rumors. What are they?

Also, when you say "orally" and "on the trail" -- do you mean XXX-rated orally, and Why Don't We Do It In The Road style?


----------



## mhemberg

Yes XXX 

The backed in car story is that when you see all those old creepy guys backed into stalls at the far end of the parking lot, past the bathrooms, they are not there to relax and enjoy nature. It is a big random sex pick up location. Very similar to the scene in Something about Mary when Ted gets busted at the wayside.


----------



## SPlKE

I've never been past the restrooms there. I think I'll keep it that way.


----------



## pulser955

WOW i just found this. I live in Colorado but im from Norristown I see nothing has changed since i left 3 years go. The gangs have been hanging out on the trail for years. I use to sprint at them at close to 35mph to keep them from bothering me. As for the guys in the park well i guess the park service hasn't tried to stop it.


----------



## SPlKE

pulser955 said:


> WOW i just found this. I live in Colorado but im from Norristown I see nothing has changed since i left 3 years go. The gangs have been hanging out on the trail for years. I use to sprint at them at close to 35mph to keep them from bothering me. As for the guys in the park well i guess the park service hasn't tried to stop it.


Since the June 4 event, then the bikers meeting with the police, the gangs have moved on, apparently.

I've been seeing the sheriff on his motorcycle more than I have seen any locals hanging out around the trail at haws ave.


----------



## SPlKE

Update on County Line Road in VF NP.

It's open. 

The national park service was making noises about closing it forever and burying it. I hope they changed their minds.

(For the first time in 2009, I ventured across the betzwood bridge to check out the park. Last year, the county line road closure kind of messed it up over there.)

On a related note, for any of you who missed the recent news, the ARC project has been moved to center city phila. They finally gave up their fight to tear up and pave over archeologically significant wooded land for their goofy 'conference center' and museum.

Good riddance.

The land in question has been given to the national park service, so 'development' of it by any entity is off the table.

Finally, a rare case of a developer losing and greenspace prevailing.


----------



## mf9point8

Thats great regarding the ARC...

You should venture over the bridge more. The climb up Mt Joy (Inner Line rd?) is pretty cool, the ferms/ green in the wodded area are awesome.


----------



## SPlKE

I used to do several laps of that climb on a regular basis. Then after they had closed county line road, I started doing laps of climbs up the Mill Grove hill over on the Audubon loop.

I'll probably start doing the Mt Joy climb loop again, probably starting on my next ride.


----------



## SPlKE

Idiot biker arrested for shooting gun on SRT

Yeah, that's the way to deal with juveniles. I ride that section of trail several times a week, and have for nearly (yikes) 20 years. Anybody who needs to shoot at the stupid juveniles you see once in a while is an idiot. There is plenty of room there to turn the eff around and go the other way if you're scared of juveniles.


http://www.trailreporter.com/incident/show/ag10cmFpbHJlcG9ydGVychgLEhFpbmNpZGVudF9pbmNpZGVudBjpNgw



> *Cyclist fired a handgun (07/22/2009 - 12:00)*
> Description:
> 
> A cyclist has been arrested for allegedly firing a handgun at two juveniles on the Schuylkill River Trail on 7/22/09 after he was allegedly confronted by them, according to a Plymouth Township police press release.
> Approximate Address:
> 
> Plymouth, Pennsylvania, USA


Unless the 'juveniles' were highwaymen who ambushed and waylaid the weary traveler, and brandished firearms in commission of said ambush, demanding that the weary traveler surrender his gold, his boots and his mount or suffer the pain of death, then the weary traveler was beyond the law in shooting at said juveniles.


Seriously, WTF?

As far as I know, this is the first shot ever fired on the SRT. And the shooter was one of us in the biking community.

Yeah, that's going to have a calming effect on the relationship between bikers and locals. NOT.

At least the idiot didn't actually wound or kill anybody.


----------



## russotto

They didn't just harass him. They actually physically attacked him.

http://www.timesherald.com/articles/2009/07/24/news/doc4a69416f9585e468054648.txt


----------



## SPlKE

So they kicked him.

He shouldn't have shot at them.

It was a ridiculously unnecessary escalation of the incident.

And now that the shooting has started, what's to stop the little fckers from feeling like they are obligated, for honor and whatnot, to shoot back at any biker?

If their elder family members are gang bangers, it may now be a badge of honor to shoot a biker.

Shooting at their backs as they ran away, and claiming he was trying to shoot out their tires, is total bullsht.

If he was that frightened for his life, he should have blown their heads off when they were closer.


----------



## mf9point8

fantastic. I came rolling through there with my wife in tow maybe 45 minutes prior. Looks like our chances of getting kicked in the ribs or shot at are increasing exponentially.


----------



## ChuckUni

SPlKE said:


> So they kicked him.
> 
> He shouldn't have shot at them.
> 
> It was a ridiculously unnecessary escalation of the incident.
> 
> And now that the shooting has started, what's to stop the little fckers from feeling like they are obligated, for honor and whatnot, to shoot back at any biker?
> 
> If their elder family members are gang bangers, it may now be a badge of honor to shoot a biker.
> 
> Shooting at their backs as they ran away, and claiming he was trying to shoot out their tires, is total bullsht.
> 
> If he was that frightened for his life, he should have blown their heads off when they were closer.


It does sound a bit stupid to fire a gun just to shoot out a tire, which he apparently did do. That said, who knows what happened 100% with the rest of the situation.

I would have to say blowing their heads off would be a further escalation.


----------



## SPlKE

ChuckUni said:


> It does sound a bit stupid to fire a gun just to shoot out a tire, which he apparently did do. That said, who knows what happened 100% with the rest of the situation.
> 
> I would have to say blowing their heads off would be a further escalation.


I figure if you need to pull a gun on somebody, your life or other innocent lives are in danger and you're fully prepared to kill the perpetrator(s). 

Obviously, this wasn't the case.

The guy was mad, and had a gun, and decided to do a shoot 'em up.

It's in the same class as the gang bangers who do drive by shootings at street corners, to express their displeasure with something or somebody.


----------



## ChuckUni

SPlKE said:


> I figure if you need to pull a gun on somebody, your life or other innocent lives are in danger and you're fully prepared to kill the perpetrator(s).
> 
> Obviously, this wasn't the case.
> 
> The guy was mad, and had a gun, and decided to do a shoot 'em up.
> 
> It's in the same class as the gang bangers who do drive by shootings at street corners, to express their displeasure with something or somebody.


I mostly agree, but that last sentence is a bit over the top. He wasn't riding down the trail spraying bullets at random people. He was rather stupidly shooting at the tire of some people that had attacked him. Pretty big difference.

What the kids were up to when they attacked him makes a pretty big difference in the whole situation as well and it's unclear from the story. Was it just punk kids randomly kicking at someone just being jerks or were they up to something more? Not that shooting randomly is the answer....but the situation could go in a few directions from the info in the article.


----------



## SPlKE

Chuck, you have a point about the last sentence. I was going over the top.

But still, when the perps were a few hundred feet away and continuing to retreat, and the guy had only suffered a kick and partial loss of control of his bike, his shooting was an expression of anger, not self preservation.

The point I was trying to make is that drive by shootings in the ghetto and shots at bad kids backs as they are riding away have more to do with expressing anger than any sort of self preservation.


----------



## ChuckUni

On another note, it's interesting that this apparently happened half way to Conshi near the steel mill. That's a bit out there, which makes sense for random kids just starting random trouble. Not the area in Norristown which is somewhat known for trouble.

Wonder if it's the same crew of trouble makers. I kinda doubt it, but you never know.


----------



## russotto

SPlKE said:


> If he was that frightened for his life, he should have blown their heads off when they were closer.


That I can agree with.

But on the other hand, what would the district attorney have done if someone had kicked her into a fence? I'll bet she wouldn't have just let it go, which is what the rest of us are expected to do. It's pretty unreasonable for the cops to let criminals run wild on the trail and then prosecute anyone who attempts to defend themselves in the absence of the state's assistance.


----------



## SPlKE

russotto said:


> That I can agree with.
> 
> But on the other hand, what would the district attorney have done if someone had kicked her into a fence? I'll bet she wouldn't have just let it go, which is what the rest of us are expected to do. It's pretty unreasonable for the cops to let criminals run wild on the trail and then prosecute anyone who attempts to defend themselves in the absence of the state's assistance.


I'm gonna go out on a limb here and bet the DA would have called 911 on her cell phone.

Now that the seal has been broken on gunplay on the SRT, I'm sitting here asking myself if I really feel like taking off work at 3 today to go for one of my normal off-hours rides as I do a lot in the summer.

Do I want to be the lone off-hours biker chosen by armed punks with vengeance in their hearts to pay for depaul's idiocy?


----------



## TomG1974

*Trial problems*

As a runner and biker who uses the trail about five days a week, I'd say that many bikers who use the it too -which may I remind everyone is a cummunity trial for the use of every citizen and for the purpose of running, walking, biking and blading- are far too agressive when navigating through and around traffic. Slow down! There are families with young kids who have just as much right as you to the trail. There are also people with pets who have every right to the trail. And for all those clubs out there, get your acts together, educate your memebers about the purpose of the trail and the reason why excessive speeds are dangerous to everyone -it's not a time trial path!- and reduce your gour numbers to less than five riders. Come on, do you really need to be riding in excess of 25 MPH and in groups of 6,7, 8+ on any community trail, let alone one this busy?! Move to the roads! Many riders are the first ones to complain about motorists not knowing or respecting the rules of the road and a bikers right to it. Now the shoe is on the other foot. Think how walkers, young kids just learning to use the trail and ride a bike, bladers, anything that moves at a much slower speed, feel when they are closely passed and yeld at by someone coming up from their blind rear side at 20+ MPH. Those riders who are too fast and too agressive (almost one in the same) need to get a reality check - you're not going pro. Pro's stick to the road. You are and will always be an amiture. If you want a better work out, hit the road or go for a spin at the gym. Don't put others at risk just so you can make your goal time/speed. I leave you all with this - slower moving traffic along the trails has right of way. Follow that very simple rule and perhaps we can get a better start at everyone respecting each other on the Skuykill Trail. (Notice how the word "bike" is missing from its name? I don't believe it was ever part of it.)


----------



## pulser955

This really sux. I was on the trail today and it was busy so i felt safe. But i did see allot of random young men on the trail and it made me think every time. I still cant believe that i haven't been here in almost 4 years and nothing has changed. It makes me look down on this area alot more that they can collect taxes and have the cops out writing tickets all day but they can't protect us on the trail.


----------



## TomG1974

*One more thing*

One more thing, don't ride up on another rider's, walker's or runner's arse and get over at the last possible second and with minimal distance. (This is mostly the case when riders are trying to time their pass with oncoming traffic, but you'd be supprised how frequently it happens to me when noone is ocming the other way.) Don't just give vocal warning/s. Space and time is just as important.

BTW - I'm willing to bet this shooter is the same guy who in reponses to e-newpaper articles about violance on the trail bragged about carrying his gun on rides and pratcically begged for someone to mess with him so he could fire his weapon.


----------



## SPlKE

^
Heh. There's a guy over on bikeforums who brags about carrying a gun and being constantly threatened on the srt.

When I posted a thread about it over there, his first post was "Spike, it wasn't me!"


----------



## pulser955

I think what bothers me the most about this is that he probably didn't give any thought to what was behind the kids he was shooting at. Cops have to take that in to consideration every time they fire a weapon. I really wish people would just think about this stuff more. I hate that every one wants to pull out a gun right away now. If you maintain good form on the bike and ride with some power people are less likely to mess with you. You can sprint out of bad situations easily, and i have always found that when stupid kids want to confront a biker they will pick on on that dosent look like hes going to be hard to hit. When i use to live here and would run in to kids on the trail i would just sprint at them. I use to see a group of kids all the time they would stand across the trail and try to stop me as i road at them. Well i would just stand up and sprint at around 30mph strate at them. They would always get out of the way.


----------



## TomG1974

Now that's how to handle it, more aggressive behavior. Now what would have happened if you hit one of the kids and killed him or her? Vehicular manslaughter! I bet if you slowed down and looked prepared to defend yourself you'd have the same effect. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## pulser955

TomG1974 said:


> Now that's how to handle it, more aggressive behavior. Now what would have happened if you hit one of the kids and killed him or her? Vehicular manslaughter! I bet if you slowed down and looked prepared to defend yourself you'd have the same effect. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


Why fight if i don't have to. The way I'm looking at is if I'm looking at 4 or 5 kids and im alone stooping to fight is the stupid thing to do. If there blocking the trail looking to make trouble or to do other things then if i hit one they get whats coming to them. I grew up in Norristown in a really nasty part of town i know what I'm dealing with. And to be honest with you other them a gun this is the best way. Turning around just makes them feel more powerful. You have to do something to turn things to your favor. I have speed and im going to use it.


----------



## russotto

TomG1974 said:


> As a runner and biker who uses the trail about five days a week, I'd say that many bikers who use the it too -which may I remind everyone is a cummunity trial for the use of every citizen and for the purpose of running, walking, biking and blading- are far too agressive when navigating through and around traffic. Slow down! There are families with young kids who have just as much right as you to the trail.


To put it the other way, I have as much right to the trail as they do. And since they are the ones who are typically out of control and across the whole trail, I see no need to defer to them. "I've got young kids" should not be a magic incantation to make everyone cater to you.



> There are also people with pets who have every right to the trail.


Once again, I have as much right as they do. And they're the ones creating a hazard by being on one side of the trail and having their pet on the other side (with a leash in-between), again, I don't see a need to defer to them.



> Move to the roads!


No matter where we are, someone says to move somewhere else. I'm not playing that.


----------



## SPlKE

During heavy use times, like on nice weekend afternoons, I expect people to be milling about and generally clueless to the fact that some bikes are going to be coming up behind them fast.

I used to get irritated and pass them as quickly as I could.

Then I kinda wised up after seeing some other bikers act like everybody on foot or two abreast was trespassing. They were behaving like drivers who act like bikes are trespassing on the roads.

So I did two things: 

I put a bell on my bike for the peeps who either don't get "on your left" at all, or people who think it means move to your left immediately.

And I started to slow down and even stop if I have to in order to pass people without being an ahole. Sometimes I say "passing on your left" and I'm surprised at how many people respond by smiling and saying thank you.

Do the rollerbladers two abreast with ipods, people with dogs on long leashes, people with groups of toddlers wandering around on riding toys, once-a-year bikers 4 abreast going 4 mph, etc, etc... still bug the crap out of me? Absolutely.

But I look at the deceleration and acceleration around them as interval training. 

When I want to do high speed training on the SRT, I go out at 6 am and pretty much have the trail to myself and a handful other fast bikers.


----------



## TomG1974

Thanks Spike. Glad to see someone actually gets it. Russoto - I agree that there are other non-bikers who aren't very aware of their surroundings and are clueless to bikers, however in absolutely no case is there a reason for traveling at high speeds with the attitude that everyone else needs to get out of your way. Again, this is a cummunity trail for all users, not just road bikers and bike groups who want unimpeaded workouts. And as for families, it's part of the deal. No matter how close in tow the kids are to the parents, they aren't the most responsible of steady riders. Respect that, slow down, and everyone will be much safer and more respectful. When I began seeing these bike groups meeting with local officials about their safety on the trail, I chuckled at the hypocracy. I've had of have seen far more violent and confrontational behavior from bikers than any other group and in any area including the Haws Ave./Norristown section. And I'm not the only one who feels this way. I know fellow runners who can't stand the bikers on the trail due to their arogance and families that can't take their kids on the trail for this same reason, even though they would love to. Bikers are giving the trail a bad name. I've contacted the head of the trail last winter asking what if any plans were proposed for addressing this potentially hazardous behavior and I made suggestions as to how we can change behavior, i.e. more signs with clear massages explaing the rule (slow down when passing, give room when passsing, stay to your right, slower moving traffic has right of way, repsect families. watch for children, heavy pedestrail traffic next 1/2 mile. You get the point. I got a very nice response saying that there have been concerns expressed by citizens, however since policing the trail is up to local communites there's realy nothing the organization can do. I thanked this person and basically said if something doesen't happen to address this issue confrontations with bikers on the trail would one day escolate to the point where someone is seriously injured. That time has come. Unfortunitely the fingers are being pointed at the residence of low income areas adjacent to the trail. I believe that some of this hysteria, some not all, is due to people being flat out uncomfortable/frightened when seeing lowing income and minorites hanging out and or using the trail in the norristown section.


----------



## TomG1974

Thanks Spike. Glad to see someone actually gets it. Russoto - I agree that there are other non-bikers who aren't very aware of their surroundings and are clueless to bikers, however in absolutely no case is there a reason for traveling at high speeds with the attitude that everyone else needs to get out of your way. Again, this is a cummunity trail for all users, not just road bikers and bike groups who want unimpeaded workouts. And as for families, it's part of the deal. No matter how close in tow the kids are to the parents, they aren't the most responsible of steady riders. Respect that, slow down, and everyone will be much safer and more respectful. When I began seeing these bike groups meeting with local officials about their safety on the trail, I chuckled at the hypocracy. I've had of have seen far more violent and confrontational behavior from bikers than any other group and in any area including the Haws Ave./Norristown section. And I'm not the only one who feels this way. I know fellow runners who can't stand the bikers on the trail due to their arogance and families that can't take their kids on the trail for this same reason, even though they would love to. Bikers are giving the trail a bad name. I've contacted the head of the trail last winter asking what if any plans were proposed for addressing this potentially hazardous behavior and I made suggestions as to how we can change behavior, i.e. more signs with clear massages explaing the rule (slow down when passing, give room when passsing, stay to your right, slower moving traffic has right of way, repsect families. watch for children, heavy pedestrail traffic next 1/2 mile. You get the point. I got a very nice response saying that there have been concerns expressed by citizens, however since policing the trail is up to local communites there's realy nothing the organization can do. I thanked this person and basically said if something doesen't happen to address this issue confrontations with bikers on the trail would one day escolate to the point where someone is seriously injured. That time has come. Unfortunitely the fingers are being pointed at the residence of low income areas adjacent to the trail. I believe that some of this hysteria, some not all, is due to people being flat out uncomfortable/frightened when seeing lowing income and minorites hanging out and or using the trail in the norristown section.


----------



## russotto

TomG1974 said:


> however in absolutely no case is there a reason for traveling at high speeds with the attitude that everyone else needs to get out of your way.


I don't much care whether anyone gets out of my way or not. I'll go around. You don't like that either. Too bad.



> Respect that, slow down, and everyone will be much safer and more respectful.


In other words, use the trail your way, and everything will be fine... To sum my answer up in a word, "no".



> I've had of have seen far more violent and confrontational behavior from bikers than any other group and in any area including the Haws Ave./Norristown section.


Really? You've had bikers throw stuff at you? You've had bikers deliberately run into your path and/or set up obstacles in the trail in front of you? Because that's the kind of stuff I've dealt with in the Norristown section, both on a bike and on inline skates.



> I know fellow runners who can't stand the bikers on the trail due to their arogance


Same runners that run in groups shoulder to shoulder across the entire trail?



> I thanked this person and basically said if something doesen't happen to address this issue confrontations with bikers on the trail would one day escolate to the point where someone is seriously injured. That time has come.


No, it has not. Both parties in this confrontation were on bicycles.

You've simply chosen this as an opportunity to gripe about bikers ruining your vision of what the trail should be like.



> I believe that some of this hysteria, some not all, is due to people being flat out uncomfortable/frightened when seeing lowing income and minorites hanging out and or using the trail in the norristown section.


Play of race card noted and disregarded.


----------



## SPlKE

TomG1974 said:


> Bikers are giving the trail a bad name. .


Bikers aren't giving the trail a bad name. For many years, it actually was called a bike path, and signs at its entrances showed a bike and said bike path.

It became a multi-use path.

While I'm courteous and try not to frighten and threaten people who are cluelessly hogging up the whole trail on summer weekend afternoons, I'm not buying that bikers are the problem

First, the problem we're really discussing is the antisocial, territorial, and occasionally violent behavior of the youth gangs around haws ave -- not the etiquette of passing families of toddlers on riding toys, two-abreast roller bladers with ipods, groups of 6 people standing cluelessly in the middle of the trail while one in their party ties his shoe or makes a phone call, etc.

Second, the documented violence against a lone female biker back in June -- the trigger event -- and now this ponderously stupid escalation by a sicko with a gun is what is giving the trail a bad name.

Violence on the SRT, as reported in local papers and on local TV news is giving the trail a bad name.

There are no stories on the news about discourteous bikers making families who view the SRT as a playground for toddlers on riding toys uncomfortable.

Systematic, escalating violence: bad.

Improper etiquette (on both sides of the passing conundrum): trivial when compared to violence.


----------



## russotto

SPlKE said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and bet the DA would have called 911 on her cell phone.


Turns out she was actually involved in an incident, where some poor disadvantaged folk decided to block her and her husband's path. Ferman's husband chose to escalate the situation by shoulder-checking one of the unarmed youth (who had not laid a hand on either of them) out of the way. Oddly, Ferman did not prosecute this uncalled-for and unprovoked assault.


----------



## SPlKE

russotto said:


> Turns out she was actually involved in an incident, where some poor disadvantaged folk decided to block her and her husband's path. Ferman's husband chose to escalate the situation by shoulder-checking one of the unarmed youth (who had not laid a hand on either of them) out of the way. Oddly, Ferman did not prosecute this uncalled-for and unprovoked assault.


Heh. Funny how that works.

She seems like some kind of buffoon.

Let's see... She and her tough guy hubby get accosted on the trail, but she doesn't see a need to, oh, maybe increase law enforcement in that area.

Good one, ferman.


----------



## ChuckUni

http://www.philly.com/inquirer/brea...y_charged_with_assault_in_trail_incident.html

Funny how THAT works out....


----------



## SPlKE

ChuckUni said:


> http://www.philly.com/inquirer/brea...y_charged_with_assault_in_trail_incident.html
> 
> Funny how THAT works out....


Excellent news.

I wonder how they caught him.


----------



## russotto

The cops just followed the smell of soiled underwear from the shooting location...

Hmm. Were the teens really running away, or were they coming to take this guy's bike out from under him? Over on one of the PA firearm owners newsgroups, some have pointed out that the story that the teens were running away is at best what the cops say the shooter said, not what he said to any reporter. If this was not random violence but an attempted theft, and they weren't running away but attempting to complete the crime, then the shooting was, IMO, justified.


----------



## SPlKE

If they were coming at him, yeah he was justified in protecting himself.

But I doubt he would have made up a story and told the cops they were retreating, unless he has a strong desire to see the inside of a jail cell.


----------



## SPlKE

http://www.timesherald.com/articles/2009/07/30/news/doc4a7108665e7f6876152789.txt


*Finding in trail violence case*

Published: Thursday, July 30, 2009

By KEITH PHUCAS
Times Herald Staff

PLYMOUTH — A 17-year-old male from Norristown was adjudicated delinquent in juvenile court after admitting he assaulted a bicyclist on the Schuylkill River Trail in the Conshohocken section of Plymouth township. During last week’s altercation, the cyclist fired a gun at the teenager’s bicycle, hitting its rear tire.

When Plymouth Township police went to the home of the teenager’s father to arrest the juvenile, they discovered an alleged “bicycle chop shop” in the basement that included nearly 20 bicycles and bike parts suspected of being stolen, according to Montgomery County District Attorney Risa Vetri Ferman.

The DA, who was joined by police and detectives from Plymouth and Norristown police departments, displayed the contraband inside a sally port at Plymouth Police Department.

Investigators are seeking the public’s help to identify the bikes, many of which are Mongoose BMX brand.

“Dozens, maybe even 100 bikes, were moved through this (Norristown) residence,” Ferman said.

On Wednesday, July 22, Plymouth police received reports of shots fired on the bike path, and a 27-year-old Norristown man, Joseph James DePaul Jr., called police to report he had fired a weapon after two teenagers harassed him on the trail.

As DePaul tried to get onto the bike trail in Conshohocken around 8:30 p.m., two juveniles on bikes reportedly blocked his path. Though DePaul was able to get around them, both juveniles followed him, according to the DA’s Office.

After the teens passed the 27-year-old cyclist, the juveniles collided with each other, and as DePaul rode by them, they “exchanged words” with him.

Soon after, the 17-year-old got back on his BMX bike and chased DePaul, and after catching up to him kicked him causing him to nearly lose control of his bike and hit a fence.

DePaul admitted that he drew his Keltec .380 caliber handgun and fired six shots in the direction of the teen who had kicked him. One bullet struck and flattened the rear tire of the fleeing bicycle. The juvenile was about 200 to 250 feet away at the time, authorities said. At the time of the incident, DePaul had a legal permit to carry the weapon.

Two days after the shooting, county Sheriff John P. Durante exercised his authority to revoke DePaul’s firearm license on the grounds of endangering public safety. The Sheriff’s Department also is authorized to issue gun permits and operates independently of the district attorney.

Though the armed man was initially facing attempted murder and manslaughter charges, Ferman said she would likely withdraw the most serious charges, including attempted murder.

“It warrants re-examination,” she said. “DePaul was a victim of assault, and in his mind he was acting in self-defense.”

Another factor bolstering DePaul’s self-defense claim is that following the attack on him, he lost sight of the other juvenile suspect and became concerned.

“Based on all the information available to us now, it appears that under the circumstances his actions were reasonable,” Ferman said.

In recent months, countywide reports of harassment of cyclists on the river trail have risen, although no specific figures were available. Norristown police and county sheriff’s deputies have beefed up patrols since meeting with a cycling group in June.

“People riding bikes shouldn’t have to worry about things like this happening on the bike trail,” she said, and encouraged anyone running into trouble to contact local police immediately.

Besides police and deputies patrolling the recreational route, Ferman said authorities will employ stealthier enforcement methods.

“You’re going to see some undercover operations,” she said.


----------



## SPlKE

What up, SRT trail dawgs?

Between vacation and moving, I haven't been out on the SRT for about a month. I'm heading out later this morning.

I see the trailreporter site has been quiet for a while.

Any SRT news to report? Beatings, shootings, highly visible undercover operations, etc.?


----------



## pulser955

Not mutch that I know of. I have been riding it a lot lately. Its been busy and I see a cops just about every time.


----------



## 2shifter

*Perkiomen 9/7/09*

Went from Green Ln Park to Spring Mt on Labor Day. The trail is in near perfect shape from the recent dry weather and few leaves and sticks. Hope to do the entire trail in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## mf9point8

was out yesterday evening. trail is mostly clear still and the cops are still out on motorbikes in the usual areas.


----------



## russotto

I haven't been doing much of the road-bikable trail except from Pawlings to Oaks. I've done the upper section a few times... climbing the hill at spring mount does seem to inspire jealousy in the (other) weekend warrior types, but by then they're too tired to even reach for their guns 

(of course, right now the whole trail is wet and nasty...)


----------



## SPlKE

And now for something completely different:

Google is deciding which trail, among other places, to document with the Google street view trike.

You can vote for one of the following trails:

Boulder Creek Bike Path, CO 
Capital Crescent Trail, MD/DC 
Centennial Trail, WA 
* Schuylkill River Trail, PA *
Stevens Creek Trail, CA 

If you're interested, go here to vote:

http://www.google.com/trike


----------



## ChuckUni

Cool. 

They already accidentally took the car down part of Forbidden Drive in the Wiss. Wewps. Went south on it off of Bells Mill.


----------



## mf9point8

voted, good find spike.


----------



## russotto

Heh, what part of "Forbidden" didn't they understand?

I went through Upper Perkiomen park today. Several areas were flooded, both the usual near the Oaks parking lot and at the bottom of the hill near the Schuylkill River Trail bridge; looks like the construction work at the top has caused the drainage to fail.


----------



## mf9point8

Thread revival...

The trail is clear as of 3/6/10. snow is gone!!! just watch out for the occasional run off spot that may be iced.


----------



## SPlKE

Thanks for the update, mf9.8.

I was thinking of cracking out the Lemond tomorrow.

I saw a bunch of snow covering the trail east of conshy when I was riding the R8 train from CC on Monday, mostly in the shaded areas.

Runoff I can stand. I'm not big on riding in snow too much any more.


----------



## SPlKE

Out and back this afternoon.

Beautiful.

Pretty crowded around Betzwood, mostly clueless strollers and dog walkers in that area. 

Note to self: ride at crack of dawn on nice spring sundays. Afternoons are obstacle courses.


----------



## SPlKE

FYI... 

Not sure if any of you are on the Montgomery County Montgomery County Cycling Committee list.

In case you're not, here's the latest SRT-related post from Chairman Steve Scheetz:



> We are coming into that season where the kids are going to be out of school, and their minds almost always go towards mischief.
> 
> Last year, in the Norristown area, the cycling community organized and cleaned up some of the hiding places from which these kids would throw rocks, or hide to attack trail users. THIS YEAR, Richard Wood and the Montco parks dept have done an outstanding job in maintaining this area, but that does not mean this area is perfectly safe.
> 
> I had tried to raise money to put a camera system in place to monitor the worst areas, and I had people willing to donate, but without anyone willing to help me obtain a non-profit bank account to put funds in, the campaign was ultimately unsuccessful. IN THE MEAN TIME, the Norristown police have done a great job in maintaining a presence, on the trail, however, since they cannot be there 100% of the time, other steps must be taken.
> 
> It is at this point that I would like to suggest that everyone who is going to be riding in that area, please look out for your fellow cyclist/trail user. We ALL need to be conscious of the danger zones. Utilize the resource http://www.trailreporter.com/ to both learn about and report the problem areas.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, this is our community, and we need to look after each other! Now, if you see crime happening, dial 911 to report it AFTER you take yourself out of harm’s way.
> 
> Stay safe and keep the rubber side down.
> 
> 
> Steve Scheetz
> 
> Montgomery County Cycling Committee Chairman
> 
> 
> http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/montco_bikes/message/869


----------



## SPlKE

*Bike Freedom Valley coming up on June 20:*

From http://www.bicyclecoalition.org/content/bike-freedom-valley



> Bike Freedom Valley 2010
> 
> When: Sunday, June 20, 2010
> 
> Where: 1 Boathouse Row is at the intersections of Sedgely and Kelly Drives behind the Philadelphia Museum of Art. Free street parking is available on on Sedgely Dr. and Lemon Hill Dr.
> 
> What: This is a fully supported non-competitive bike ride. You can choose trail rides or ride on shared roads.
> 
> After 30 years, Bike Freedom Valley returns to its roots - to celebrate the progress of the Schuylkill River Trail as it is becoming the premier transportation and recreation greenway connecting neighborhoods across the Delaware Valley and to illuminate the attractions that just beyond the trailway.
> 
> What has traditionally been a beautiful scenic ride extending from central Philadelphia to Valley Forge National Park will now be this and so much more!
> 
> Each rider will receive a commemorative map that highlights appealing historic sites, popular shops and eateries, and other places of interest unique to our area. On your next ride, take the map and go exploring!
> 
> The route will be similar to years past but riders will now have the opportunity to learn more about the surrounding communities and the attractions they have to offer. Join us at Bike Freedom Valley on June 20th and help us celebrate a 30 year Philadelphian cycling tradition.
> 
> If you have never joined us before come and discover even more of greater Philadelphia's historical and contemporary cultural hot spots.
> 
> Choose the traditional 35 mile option through Villanova to Spring Mill and back onto the trail or follow the trail from Lloyd Hall near the Art Museum through Manayunk, Conshohocken, Valley Forge to Lower Perkiomen Valley Park and back (up to 48 miles round-trip, or 2.5-4.5 hours depending on your pace). Or do both!
> 
> Your event ticket includes a commemorative guide map and food and drink at rest stops along the way.
> 
> Enjoy a post-ride picnic for an additional $7 (veggie and meat options included) and a kid sandwich (nut butter and jelly) for $5.


*FOR MORE INFO AND TO REGISTER:* http://www.bicyclecoalition.org/content/bike-freedom-valley


----------



## SPlKE

Trail free of debris.

It almost looks like somebody has been sweeping the trail in the problem areas in Norristown.

I hadn't been out in a while, but the last three days, I noticed a distinct lack of loose gravel and shards of glass between the 202 bridge and the defunct snack bar.

In fact, the entire stretch of trail through there is very clean.

If somebody is going out and cleaning it, thanks.


----------



## badge118

SPlKE said:


> Trail free of debris.
> 
> It almost looks like somebody has been sweeping the trail in the problem areas in Norristown.
> 
> I hadn't been out in a while, but the last three days, I noticed a distinct lack of loose gravel and shards of glass between the 202 bridge and the defunct snack bar.
> 
> In fact, the entire stretch of trail through there is very clean.
> 
> If somebody is going out and cleaning it, thanks.



Likely want to thank Steve Scheetz and other members of the SCU. they head out and do that and even did all the brush clearing along that stretch over the last 2 years.


----------



## Big T

I'm going to be in this area for work next week, staying near the King of Prussia mall. Hoping to do a couple of 1 - 1 1/2 rides while I'm here, before or after work. Is a road bike or cyclocross bike best for this trail? What about in Valley Forge park? Any other advice on how/where to access the trail from where I'm staying? Thanks!


----------



## SPlKE

Big T said:


> I'm going to be in this area for work next week, staying near the King of Prussia mall. Hoping to do a couple of 1 - 1 1/2 rides while I'm here, before or after work. Is a road bike or cyclocross bike best for this trail? What about in Valley Forge park? Any other advice on how/where to access the trail from where I'm staying? Thanks!


I haven't done any off road trails in the area.

So I'd recommend a road bike. However, that's not to say you wouldn't have a good time on paved and unpaved trails if you brought your cyclocross bike.

If you're staying in king of prussia, you're right beside valley forge national historical park, which has lots of trails, paved paths, and roads through the park are generally good for riding (except for PA Route 23, which is a main commute route for speeding drivers, and has small or non-existent shoulders).

Here's a link to the park web site listing of trails and maps:

http://www.nps.gov/vafo/planyourvisit/hikingtrails.htm


Here's a link that has lots of info about the Schuylkill River Trail, my favorite trail, which runs adjacent to valley forge national park, across the schuylkill river via the betzwood bridge:

http://trails.montcopa.org/trails/cwp/view,a,1454,q,70652,trailsNav,|.asp


If you need any more info, post here and I'll try to find what you need.


----------



## johnsvt

bump...

Been lurking the site and got some good info, will probably ride the trail tomorrow. 

Will report back, but my guess is that the trail is leaf covered.


----------



## SPlKE

I was out on saturday and most of the leaves were still on the trees.

The squirrels are getting squirrelier than normal, I guess due to the onset of fall and winter.

I noticed what I think is the logic of squirrel behavior (yeah, right) along the trail this time of year:

When they are _walking _from one side to another, if you ding a bell or yell at them, they turn around and run back to where they came from, even if they are almost completely on the other side, and maybe under your wheels.

If they are already running to one side or another, they will not double back.

I ran over a squirrel a few years ago and it almost caused me to crash. The squirrel ran off into the brush and I couldn't find it, so I guess it was OK, or would soon be fox food.


----------



## johnsvt

...are bells allowed on a road bike?

I already had to learn how to shave my legs.


----------



## SPlKE

johnsvt said:


> ...are bells allowed on a road bike?
> 
> I already had to learn how to shave my legs.












Please do not tell other road bikers about my cleverly hidden bell.  

BTW, I put it on there to alert not only nutty squirrels, but also all the people who think "on your left" means that they should immediately swerve to their left.


----------



## johnsvt

I don't think I ride fast enough to kill a squirrel just yet, thus I don't need a bell.

Well hidden though...


----------



## Tommy Walker

johnsvt said:


> ...are bells allowed on a road bike?.


Road bikes should have the latest bells and whistles.


----------



## johnsvt

Tommy Walker said:


> Road bikes should have the latest bells and whistles.


I would consider spike's bell old school.


----------



## johnsvt

trail was clear


----------



## johnsvt

anyone else hate going across this?


----------



## Big T

Spike - Thanks for the info on the Schuylkill River Trail. I went out Tuesday night from Betzwood towards Philly - great trail! I'm going to try to check out Valley Forge tonight.


----------



## SPlKE

johnsvt said:


> anyone else hate going across this?


Hate is not a strong enough word.

I usually wait until there is nobody coming the other way, then tear-ass across as fast as I can.


----------



## johnsvt

I always wait for other people. That bridge is tight.


----------



## SPlKE

Heh.

Tight is not a strong enough word.


----------



## lawrence

Today is Tuesday and it's been raining for 2 days plus rain Thursday. Do you think the Perkiomen Trail will be muddy for a ride Sunday? I was there 2 weeks ago with a road bike and it was fine. Do you think I'll be able to take my road bike again?


----------



## SPlKE

lawrence said:


> Today is Tuesday and it's been raining for 2 days plus rain Thursday. Do you think the Perkiomen Trail will be muddy for a ride Sunday? I was there 2 weeks ago with a road bike and it was fine. Do you think I'll be able to take my road bike again?


If the rain ends thursday as predicted, it should be fine. Drainage and runoff is generally good on the path.

East of Betzwood all the way to Manayunk, you might run into a small damp patch of shallow mud (less than a half inch) here and there where water washed across the path, but those patches, if they exist at all, will likely be dry dirt by Sunday. West of Betzwood should be largely clear of any mud patches.

You may also see a few small patches of loose gravel that was washed across the trail in narrow spots, if the rain has been hard enough.

Again, if the rain stops late today or even tomorrow, by Sunday, everything should be fine.

Something to be aware of this time of year, even if it hasn't rained in a while, are slippery wet leaves.


----------



## SPlKE

I'm going out saturday mid day, from consohohcken to perkiomen and back.

I'll scout it an report back here.


----------



## SPlKE

We got about 9 inches of rain last night, and it was real windy.

It could be messy out there for a few days.


----------



## johnsvt

let us know what it looks like


----------



## SPlKE

Just got back from a 28 mile loop from conshohocken to valley forge to audubon loop and back.

Only 2 muddy spots -- both under RR overpasses, and both with dry tracks through them by the time I was on the return loop.

Note -- I didn't do the perkiomen creek trail. That's always wet and muddy anyway, so I took roads from west of pawlings rd over to egypt road where I got on the audubon loop.

Everything was leaf free, except the audubon loop which was pretty leafy. I'll post pics tomorrow. I have to go out now.


And now the bad news ... they're predicting rain for tomorrow.


----------



## johnsvt

Thanks...sunday pm from what I hear.


----------



## SPlKE

Muddy spot # 1, about a mile west of Conshohocken:











Muddy spot # 2, at the Norristown water treatment plant:











That was it for the mud. There were a few patches of thin, light, dry dirt where water had been standing during the flood, but otherwise, the trail was clear.


----------



## lawrence

I'd like to know how the trail is through Collegeville to Green Lane


----------



## SPlKE

lawrence said:


> I'd like to know how the trail is through Collegeville to Green Lane


I don't know. 

I haven't done that segment for quite a while, so I don't remember how high above the creek the trail is. 

From what I saw of the perkiomen creek and its tributaries, there was still flooding and lots of fresh mud and debris in low lying areas.

This afternoon, perkiomen creek was still a lot higher than normal, with water surrounding tree trunks along the banks.

When I saw the creek today -- from the bridge just west of pawlings, and the bridge at egypt road -- about 24 hours after the crest of the flood yesterday, it was still over the banks in places. I'd say any segments of the trail that are less than 10 feet above the normal level of the creek would probably be muddy.


----------



## johnsvt

I was hoping to get out there weds., but looks like the rain will still be around. I will probably do a ride around home.


----------



## lawrence

I rode the trail Sunday from Valley Forge to Green Ln and it was great. Some small spots of 10-15' of water 1/2" to 1" deep initially on the paved path, the parks dept had a small grader grading some of the trail especially around Spring Mountain so there is a lot of loose gravel, otherwise no problem riding. It was amazing that the Perkiomen Creek came up so high and wide as there were spring mattress and picnic tables in the trees near the creek and then on both sides of the trail and for several miles from Valley Forge the bushes were bent over. It's both amazing how fast the water receded, how dry the trail was, and the speed and quality of the job that the parks dept. did.


----------



## SPlKE

lawrence said:


> I rode the trail Sunday from Valley Forge to Green Ln and it was great. Some small spots of 10-15' of water 1/2" to 1" deep initially on the paved path, the parks dept had a small grader grading some of the trail especially around Spring Mountain so there is a lot of loose gravel, otherwise no problem riding. It was amazing that the Perkiomen Creek came up so high and wide as there were spring mattress and picnic tables in the trees near the creek and then on both sides of the trail and for several miles from Valley Forge the bushes were bent over. It's both amazing how fast the water receded, how dry the trail was, and the speed and quality of the job that the parks dept. did.


Thanks for the update.

One of these weekends, I'll saddle up my mountain bike and ride out there.


----------



## johnsvt

Rode today, trail was nice. I turned around at Manayunk as I was a little cold. For some reason I just couldn't get warm.


----------



## SPlKE

johnsvt said:


> Rode today, trail was nice. I turned around at Manayunk as I was a little cold. For some reason I just couldn't get warm.


I go by the rule that says if you're warm enough in the first mile, you're dressed too warmly.

It usually works, unless a cold front blows in during the ride.


----------



## SPlKE

New Years Day, 2011. 

It's pretty warm today. I'm thinking of doing and out-and-back from Conshohocken to Audubon and back.

Anybody have any trail condition reports to share?

Thanks and Happy New Year, SRT'ers!


----------



## mf9point8

clear from oaks to manayunk. They actually plowed everything pretty well after the snow, then the rain and warm weather took care of the rest.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde

*Looking for SRT riders*

Hey folks,
I'll be looking for riding partners as the weather breaks as I'll be hitting the SRT on a fairly regular basis this year. Been A while since I've been out, but I plan on doing a lot of riding to get back in shape, with the goal of being ready for City to Shore at the end of summer. Shoot me a PM if you're interested in coordinating some rides.

Bob


----------



## orlin03

*Trail still unplowed...*

An update on the SRT: it still has not been cleared since the last few snows, at least not between Manayunk and Conshy; had to ride River Road and the surrounding areas last Sunday instead.


----------



## draughtsman

I took a look at the SRT around Norristown on Saturday (Feb. 12). Parts are clear, other parts half snow covered, and some parts still totally snow covered. At Ross Street on the Norristown/Plymouth border (near the loop at the sewer plant) the trail was slush/packed snow. The stuff that usually freezes sold most mornings.
Mike Sz.


----------



## SPlKE

draughtsman said:


> I took a look at the SRT around Norristown on Saturday (Feb. 12). Parts are clear, other parts half snow covered, and some parts still totally snow covered. At Ross Street on the Norristown/Plymouth border (near the loop at the sewer plant) the trail was slush/packed snow. The stuff that usually freezes sold most mornings.
> Mike Sz.


Hello draughtsman and welcome aboard.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## draughtsman

Thanks for the welcome Spike.

Riding the train this morning I caught a glimpse of the SRT in Philly near Flat Rock Dam. Parts of the tow-path trail along the canal are clear, but there are places where it is completely iced over (wall-to-wall re-frozen lumpy ice). I don't know how clear the alternate (Umbria Street) is.

Mike Sz.


----------



## SPlKE

draughtsman said:


> Thanks for the welcome Spike.
> 
> Riding the train this morning I caught a glimpse of the SRT in Philly near Flat Rock Dam. Parts of the tow-path trail along the canal are clear, but there are places where it is completely iced over (wall-to-wall re-frozen lumpy ice). I don't know how clear the alternate (Umbria Street) is.
> 
> Mike Sz.



I'm going to assume it will be pretty much clear after today and tomorrow (high of 65 predicted).

It's supposed to be pretty windy Saturday. If the wind dies down on Sunday, I'll probably venture out from conshy to audubon.


----------



## draughtsman

Did you ride on Sunday; did you find any problems?

I was in Schwenksville yesterday afternoon and got a look at the Perkiomen Trail. Most of the trail, at least the parts I could see, was clear. But for about twenty yards on both sides of the Route 73 grade crossing (at the south end of Schwenksville) the trail was still completely ice covered.

Mike Sz.


----------



## SPlKE

draughtsman said:


> Did you ride on Sunday; did you find any problems?
> 
> I was in Schwenksville yesterday afternoon and got a look at the Perkiomen Trail. Most of the trail, at least the parts I could see, was clear. But for about twenty yards on both sides of the Route 73 grade crossing (at the south end of Schwenksville) the trail was still completely ice covered.
> 
> Mike Sz.


I didn't make it out on Sunday. It turned out I had to work Sunday afternoon.

Thx for the update.


----------



## johnsvt

FYI - trail was clear this past sunday


----------



## [email protected]

*Going for a ride today, will update status afterwards.*

Starting on the SRT (Paulings Road Trailhead) and heading south around 5pm today. Hopefully the temps get a little warmer than the forecast predicts.

I'll post when I get home tonight.


----------



## SPlKE

I haven't been out the SRT yet this year. (Too much work, not enough ride time.)

I'm thinking of doing a quick out 'n' back after work today.

So, how is it out there?


----------



## SPlKE

Going out today. Any post-rain reports?

Is it the Muddy Mudskipper Show today?


----------



## SPlKE

Howdy SRT fans and Perk fans.

I thought I'd bump this thread as a place to put reports and pics of the Schuylkill and Perk Trails after Irene has had her way with them. 

My office is on Hector St in Conshy, so I'll be able to contribute pics and reports of that section, even if I can't get out on my bike.

This should be "interesting" to say the least.



Edited to add Perk. How could I forget?


----------



## NJBiker72

A kayak might be better than a bike.


----------



## SPlKE

SRT at Spring Mill train station (at North Lane) in Conshohocken at about 3 PM Sunday:


----------



## smankow

looks like it will take a few days before the trail is rideable and the mud/debris is gone. 

All of this rain because I bought a new bike


----------



## redshift

Anyone been out on the trail since Irene? I was hoping to make it out today, but work had other plans.


----------



## smankow

here is a brief synopsis that I received today from the BCP list server:

As of early this morning, the bike path was largely free and clear from Betzwood to Shawmont/Umbria. The SRT was closed from Betzwood west. Not sure why, but presumably impassable at points. Note that the section from Philly/Montco line west to Spring Mill were mud covered but drying out and I, at least, did not feel the need to dismount; others may; that and the part where there is the cloverleaf by the Norristown water treatment facility were the somewhat unpleasant areas that I can recall. The cloverleaf section was better than I would have expected, though. There were other spots where plainly someone had cleared the trail, and that is much appreciated. I have no idea about Manayunk. I also did not ride the spur out to Plymouth Meeting, but that looked like there were some cordoned off portions


----------



## redshift

smankow said:


> here is a brief synopsis that I received today from the BCP list server:
> 
> As of early this morning, the bike path was largely free and clear from Betzwood to Shawmont/Umbria. The SRT was closed from Betzwood west. Not sure why, but presumably impassable at points. Note that the section from Philly/Montco line west to Spring Mill were mud covered but drying out and I, at least, did not feel the need to dismount; others may; that and the part where there is the cloverleaf by the Norristown water treatment facility were the somewhat unpleasant areas that I can recall. The cloverleaf section was better than I would have expected, though. There were other spots where plainly someone had cleared the trail, and that is much appreciated. I have no idea about Manayunk. I also did not ride the spur out to Plymouth Meeting, but that looked like there were some cordoned off portions


Awesome, thanks. At this rate it's looking like I might not make it out until this weekend; if so I'll try and get some pictures and post up some general impressions.


----------



## smankow

any update on the status of the trail? I thought about riding it today, but opted for a group ride instead


----------



## SPlKE

smankow said:


> any update on the status of the trail? I thought about riding it today, but opted for a group ride instead


I'm heading west from conshy (colwell lane) as far as audubon loop (if I can get there) and back, probably between 9 - 10 tomorrow.

I'll report back and supply pics if necessary.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde

*Been out twice since Irene*

Been from Betzwood down to Oaks and into Phoenixville twice in the past week, and other than some remaining silt on the trail, everything is in fine shape. The gravel path from Betzwood to Pawlings apparently still has some trees down, so for those a bit more adventurous might want to heed caution.

Bob

P.S. Spike-we need to meet up for a ride soon.


----------



## SPlKE

Thanks, Bob. (Can I call you Clyde?)









I'm about to head out.

What kinds of rides do you do?


----------



## Call_me_Clyde

*The easy kind.....*



SPlKE said:


> Thanks, Bob. What kinds of rides do you do?


Right now, pretty much a leisurely pace, around 12 mph average, and 15 - 20 miles at a clip (Typical ride for me right now is Conshy to Betzwood). Let me know if that suits your pace. I'll shoot you a message with my cell number.

Bob


----------



## Rider Pete

Just wondering if someone can tell me where the best place to hop on the trail is located. I remember last year we started at the Art Museum but then had to come up onto the road as there were gravel sections. I remember going under what seemed to be a train or highway overpass and then down a small road that led us to the trail. Can someone please tell me where that is?

Trying to get a few people to ride the trail and I would just like to google and email the location. Thank you in advance! BTW most are coming from South Jersey or the Northeast.


----------



## smankow

Pete, the gravel sections that you were on is the Tow Path. I've been on it once or twice and never felt very comfortable on it. Here is how to get to the main SRT path if you don't mind a few hills.

Take Main Street to the end and turn right onto Leverington. Take a left at the first traffic light onto Umbria, which is a bit of a "roller coaster" road. Turn left onto Shawmont. It ends at Nixon Street and turn right (if you turn left, it puts you onto the tow path). Go about 1 block and the entrance to the SRT is on your right. This takes you to Norristown, King of Prussia, Oaks, etc.


Steve


----------



## Rider Pete

Thanks so much Steve much appreciated.


----------



## smankow

as for the condition of the trail, a friend of mine road it today from Betzwood to the city and looped around the Art Museum. He said the trail, although passable, was loaded with mud and debris. After the ride, he spent quite a bit of time cleaning the bike from the silt and mud that covered his bike. He commented that his bike looked like he did a mud run.


----------



## smankow

with some additional rain this week, any updates on the SRT, Kelly Drive & MLK Blvd (West River Drive)?


----------



## SPlKE

Hello SRT & Perk fans.

Just got this from the bicycle coalition montco list serv. Looks like montgomery county is threatening to cut park funding:


------------------------------------------------------

Do you like bicycling on the Perkiomen and Schuylkill River Trails? Visiting the Elmwood Zoo?

Due a $40 Million Dollar shortfall in the 2012 Budget, Montgomery County Commissioners are proposing to eliminate funding for the entire County Park system along with the County Planning Commission. In short, the County is looking to plug a budget hole by tearing apart the County's park infrastructure.

The County Commissioners have stated they do not want to raise taxes to balance the budget. We understand they have an extremely tough job in trying to find wise, but sustainable, solutions to reducing this deficit. CLOSING THE ENTIRE COUNTY PARK SYSTEM SHOULD NOT BE ONE OF THE SOLUTIONS! This terrible idea would hurt both Montgomery County's quality of life and its economic activity.









No poppy fields in Lower Perkiomen Park next year. Parking lots will be closed and trails may be barricaded.


Is this the Montgomery County where we want to live and play?

The economic benefits of the Perkiomen and Schuylkill River Trails far outweigh their maintenance costs:
•	The Perkiomen Trail attracts 400,000 visitors a year who spend $4.4 million in goods and services. Yearly routine maintenance cost: $45,000 (source). 
•	The Schuylkill River Trail boasts 800,000 visitors a year who spend $7.3 million (source).

The budget proposal also seeks to cut SEPTA bus routes which are subsidized by the County and eliminate the Planning Commission (the people who we are counting on to expand the County's trail network).

You can help, by  *letting our County Commissioners know* how important it is to keep our County Parks, Trails and Historic Sites OPEN:

•	Send a letter today to the Montco Commissioners
•	Comment on the budget online, 

•	Post your comments on Facebook and Twitter

•	Attend this hearing next week: Proposed 2012 budget Public Hearing. 
Wednesday, December 7 at 10:00 am. 
One Montgomery Plaza, 8th Floor
Swede St and W. Airy Ave
Norristown, PA

Your action is needed to prevent this terrible blow to the qualify of live of everyone living in or near Montgomery County!



--
Original article above was Posted By Bike Coalition to Greater Philadelphia Bicycle News at 12/02/2011 11:13:00 AM 

FMI:

Greater Philadelphia Bicycle News: The Montgomery County Parks System Will Be Eliminated - Take Action Today


.


----------



## SPlKE

Posted by Sarah Clark Stuart at 9:51 AM 12/6/2011 at Greater Philadelphia Bicycle News: Montco Budget Drama Continues: Commissioner Matthews Arrested

*Montco Budget Drama Continues: Commissioner Matthews Arrested *


As I started this blog post, the news to report was that tomorrow's budget hearing venue had changed to a larger room because of the large outcry over the draconian proposed 2012 budget.

The Commissioners moved the hearing across the street to the Courthouse

Wednesday, December 7 at 10:00 am.
Montgomery County Courthouse Court Room A, Swede Street entrance
Swede St and W. Airy Ave
Norristown, PA​
The Bicycle Coalition's action last Friday generated over *1,398 letters* sent to each of the three current commissioners and to the two newly elected commissioners protesting the proposal to shut down Montco's parks, trails and Planning Department. If you haven't sent in your letter yet, please email your own personalized letter now.

But, the drama escalated this morning when news broke that Commissioner Chair James Matthews was arrested on perjury charges. This is not good news for our side because Mr. Matthews was supportive of increasing taxes to forestall such severe cuts.

Here's more about the outrage pouring into the Commissioners' offices: Phillyburbs, the Mercury, Pottstown Mercury Editorial, Phoenixville Patch.


----------



## SPlKE

Hello SRT fans.

What's doing out the SRT from Conshy to Audubon?

I haven't been out since last year (don't ask), but I think I'm going to do a ride tomorrow morning.

Is there anything new or noteworthy out there?

Thanks.


----------



## orlin03

Just out there today. Nothing new. Lots of work between Manyunk and Conshy, though.


----------



## SPlKE

orlin03 said:


> Just out there today. Nothing new. Lots of work between Manyunk and Conshy, though.


Yeah, I've been reading about that work on the bicycle coalition of philly news feed. 

When I lived in Roxborough in the 1980s and 1990s, I regularly rode into Philly and out to VF and Audubon.

I moved to Conshy in 2000. Since then I've been lazy. My normal SRT loop is out to Audubon, clockwise on that loop (up the Mill Grove hill), and then back to Conshy. 

If I feel energetic, I'll do a second loop that takes me up the Mill Grove hill. 

I used to do loops around Valley Forge, but I got tired of the hassle crossing Betzwood bridge, and all the traffic around VF park.

The National Park Service was talking about closing some roads over in VF national military park.

Do you (or anyone) know if that ever happened?

Thanks.


----------



## badge118

Only thing that I think is still going on is the work on the bridge from Betzwood into the Park proper. Last I tried that it was under construction but that was in April so it was closed.


----------



## jsmithl1l

I'm new to this forum and I'm happy to see a thread for the SRT. The sections I'm riding right now are the Pottstown to Reading, but I'm looking at upgrading from a single speed to a road bike and gonna begin making the trips from Pottstown to Valley Forge. Just have to find the way around Pottstown to catch up to Collegeville to take the trail from there to Valley Forge and Conshy, but that is when I finally make a decision on a road bike.


----------



## badge118

What you need to do is Follow the SRT signs to the closed Keim St. Bridge (basically High St. to Madison, Madison to Cross, Cross to Keim St. Down Keim st to Industrial Hwy.)

Cheat and cross to the 724 side from the Boro side. Please note I said cheat. There are even barriers blocking the sidewalks you need to step over so you are taking your chances both with the safety of the bridge and a police officer citing you. The safe thing would be to cross the South Hanover St bridge right there by the River Front park pavilion and Schuylkill River Heritage Bldg parking lot.

You can then plot out a course from there to 724 and Bethel Church Rd which is by the trail head in Parkerford. 724 has a decent shoulder but if that wierds you out you can hop onto Old Schuylkill Rd just after the 422/724 interchange and Vaughn Rd. This runs largely parallel to New Schuylkill Rd/724. Hop on the trail there and that should take you to Pheonixville.

Eventually the path will be punched all the way through. The current plan is to have a path bridge put in when they redo the 422/724 interchange. Some people though are suggesting a slight change in the path's course and using the rebuilding of the Keim St. bridge since that seems to be on a faster track than the 422 project.


----------



## jsmithl1l

Thank you badge that is extremely helpful. I'm gonna have to make this ride real soon some nice Saturday morning.


----------



## SPlKE

Has anybody been out since last night's storm? 

I'm heading out from Conshy to Audubon loop this afternoon.

Thanks.


----------



## SPlKE

Follow up to my last post:

At 4:30 this afternoon, I went from Conshohocken to Pawlings Road trail head. 

There were a few small puddles here and there, but no major mud slicks and no branches down. 

I didn't have time to go through Perk and the Audubon loop. I'll probably do that tomorrow.


----------



## SPlKE

Did conshy to audubon last night.

A fairly long dried silt patch is just west of the steel mill. Otherwise, A-OK.


----------



## Dougr411

Did a cross/road ride, yesterday, from Ambler up Morris Rd and Rt 73 to Plank Rd near Schwenksville. Got on the Perky trail then SRT and rode to The Wiss Trail then NW Ave to Stenton to Wiss Trail again through FWSP, Rt 73 to Sheaff to Morris and back to Ambler. Perky trail and SRT in great shape. The new section of the SRT near Shawmont is all paved but still closed but people are riding it anyway.


----------



## SPlKE

Dougr411 said:


> Did a cross/road ride, yesterday, from Ambler up Morris Rd and Rt 73 to Plank Rd near Schwenksville. Got on the Perky trail then SRT and rode to The Wiss Trail then NW Ave to Stenton to Wiss Trail again through FWSP, Rt 73 to Sheaff to Morris and back to Ambler. Perky trail and SRT in great shape. The new section of the SRT near Shawmont is all paved but still closed but people are riding it anyway.


Sounds like a nice long ride. How many miles is that?

If I had a cross bike, I'd ride that loop.


----------



## Dougr411

SPIKE, total mileage was a little over 60 miles with about 2100' of climbing, so its a nice rolly polly ride. The first 20 miles or so are mostly on road but I did squeeze in a bit of the Green Ribbon Trail near Ambler, which is mostly single track. The last 20 miles is on Forbidden drive (gravel) and then a few road link ups to the Green Ribbon (paved and gravel) in Ft. Washington State Park then more road back into Ambler.


----------



## ipaul

Hi, does anyone know of other trails similar to the Schuylkill,Betzwood trail system in the same general area? Starting to get a bit boring and want to try some new paved trails. Thanks


----------



## badge118

There is a series over in the Skippack area, but they require some road hopping as well. Here is a link that gives ya the system..

http://trails.montcopa.org/trails/site/default.asp


----------



## ipaul

Thanks for the response. I'm good with some road jumps, just like to have some non-traffic and need to be paved roads. 
Thanks


----------



## SPlKE

Hi SRT riders.

Here's a description of the construction that's underway in Norristown. 

I highlighted the SRT info below.





> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: September 9, 2013
> 
> *Groundbreaking Marks Beginning Of Lafayette Street Corridor Construction *
> 
> Norristown, PA (September 9, 2013) – The long-awaited and much-anticipated Lafayette Street
> corridor extension linking Norristown and Plymouth Township officially got underway Monday when
> elected officials and civic and business leaders got together for a groundbreaking at Lafayette Street’s
> current eastern terminus at Ford Street in Norristown.
> 
> Lafayette Street will be extended six-tenths of a mile to connect to Conshohocken Road in Plymouth
> Township near the intersection with Diamond Street. The Lafayette Street extension will feature two
> lanes in each direction and a landscaped 12-foot median. This first-phase of a long-term, three-phase
> project will cost $11.5 million and will take about 15 months, according to officials.
> 
> “This project is critical to both Plymouth and Norristown,” said Josh Shapiro, chairman of the
> Montgomery County Commissioners. “It will improve access to both municipalities, increase traffic
> flow and reduce congestion on Ridge Pike and Main Street and will encourage development of
> Norristown’s downtown and its under-utilized riverfront area.”
> 
> The project is being funded by 80 percent federal funds and 20 percent county funds. The general
> contractor is Allan A. Myers, Inc. of Worcester. Construction actually began in August with utility work
> around the Ross Road area where a new bridge has to be constructed.
> 
> The Lafayette Street extension has been in the planning stages since 2000 when the first federal funds
> were secured. “The fact that this project is now underway is a testament to its importance. While many
> long-term projects die on the vine, this one has stood the test of time and is coming to fruition,” said
> Montgomery County Commissioner Leslie Richards.
> 
> “This project will mean a great deal to Norristown and Plymouth and in large part is a result of hard
> work and commitment by officials of both Norristown and Plymouth, a series of county
> administrations and strong federal support,” Richards said.
> 
> *During the course of the construction, the Schuylkill River Trail, which parallels the extension, will be
> relocated and rebuilt. *
> 
> Future phases of the Lafayette Street project will extend into 2017. Those phases will close the current
> connection of Conshohocken Road with Ridge Pike; widen Diamond Avenue and create a new
> intersection with Ridge Pike at Diamond; widen Ridge Pike from the Pennsylvania Turnpike bridge to
> the Norristown-Plymouth border at Ross Street; and widen the existing Lafayette Street from
> Barbadoes Street to Ford Street.


Source: http://www.montcopa.org/ArchiveCenter/ViewFile/Item/1470


----------



## SPlKE

The authoritative information source for the Lafayette Street project is here:

Montgomery County, PA - Official Website - Lafayette Street Extension Project


This link from the page above takes you to a rendering of how the SRT will be reconfigured:

http://www.montcopa.org/DocumentCenter/View/2992


This link from the page above is a map of the whole project:

http://www.montcopa.org/DocumentCenter/View/5531


The area (not the SRT) is already torn up pretty good just west of the sewage treatment plant. Most of the vegetation has been bulldozed.


----------



## Dougr411

Sort of unrelated but I was in the DC area last week and found a trail system similar to the SRT called the W & OD Trail (Washington and Old Dominion) that runs from Arlington VA to Purcellville (about 75 miles I think). It's a rail trail that's been paved. If you're in the area and looking for nice ride, away from traffic, its definitely the ticket. Looks to be a few trails that a rider can link up to for more distance, as well.


----------



## SPlKE

Dougr411 said:


> Sort of unrelated but I was in the DC area last week and found a trail system similar to the SRT called the W & OD Trail (Washington and Old Dominion) that runs from Arlington VA to Purcellville (about 75 miles I think). It's a rail trail that's been paved. If you're in the area and looking for nice ride, away from traffic, its definitely the ticket. Looks to be a few trails that a rider can link up to for more distance, as well.


That looks like a nice trail. I found a map of it here:

Map of the W&OD Trail

Next time I'm in Arlington visiting relatives, I think I'll bring my bike and take off for about 3 or 4 hours.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## SPlKE

From Bicycle Coalition:

Greater Philadelphia Bicycle News: MontCo to Close Segment of Schuylkill River Trail in Norristown



> Tuesday, January 21, 2014
> 
> *MontCo to Close Segment of Schuylkill River Trail in Norristown*
> 
> A half mile of the Schuylkill River Trail in Norristown will be closed for two or three months beginning next week. We received a press release (see below) announcing the closure, which is due to the Lafayette Street extension construction project. The closure runs from Ford Street to Ross Street in Norristown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red line is the section of SRT that will be closed starting January 27th.
> 
> Montgomery County officials told us that liability concerns are preventing them from establishing a detour route. This is disappointing, and we provided them with the following recommendations:
> 
> 1) Install "Bicycles May Use Full Lane" signs on Main Street, to make motorists aware of bicyclists using the road.
> 2) Put a map of of the closure and adjoining roads on the signs that will be posted at both ends of the closure to allow bicyclists to know where they can get back on the trail.
> 3) Place a phone number or email address on the sign for bicyclists and pedestrians to report incidents.
> 
> Thus far, we have not heard yet if and how Montgomery County will agree to our recommendations. In the meantime, you can post comments on our Biking the Suburbs Facebook group page.


The original news release from montgomery county:


> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: January 21, 2014
> 
> Short segment of Schuylkill River Trail to close temporarily on January 27
> 
> Norristown, PA (January 21, 2013) – A half-mile segment of the Schuylkill River Trail will be closed temporarily to all traffic beginning on January 27. The closure is expected to last until spring.
> 
> The closure of the trail from Ford Street to Ross Street in Norristown is due to necessary construction that needs to be done as part of the Lafayette Street extension project. The trail had temporarily been relocated after construction began last year, but the scope of the work no longer makes keeping that open feasible or safe.
> 
> The closure of the trail will expedite the construction in that area and allow the permanent trail to be re-opened as soon as possible.
> 
> For updates on the trail closure, and for updates on the Lafayette Street project, please go to these web links:
> 
> Trail Alerts: Montgomery County, PA - Official Website - Trail Alerts
> 
> Lafayette Street Extension Project: Montgomery County, PA - Official Website - Lafayette Street Extension Project


Could be messy, SRT fans.


----------



## SPlKE

Bored out of my gourd with indoor workouts, thinking of breaking out my mountain bike for a ride out SRT tomorrow, Sunday Feb 9, 2014, from conshy to valley forge.

Any rider reports about snow on the trail and general trail conditions would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## road addict

They do not do any winter trail maint. so we have to wait for mother nature to clear the trail.


----------



## SPlKE

road addict said:


> They do not do any winter trail maint. so we have to wait for mother nature to clear the trail.


Thanks. 

This is starting to seem like the longest winter in history.


----------



## badge118

SPlKE said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This is starting to seem like the longest winter in history.


Do what a couple of friends of mine did...get a Fatty . Me I am just getting cross country skis. Cheaper than a 4th bike.


----------



## SPlKE

badge118 said:


> Do what a couple of friends of mine did...get a Fatty . Me I am just getting cross country skis. Cheaper than a 4th bike.


Heh. Not sure which kind of 'fatty' you're talking about. 

I usually go downhill skiing a few times a season. This year, I haven't made out once. Maybe I should get some x-country skis.


----------



## joshhan

Aaaaaaand it's snowing again.


----------



## badge118

SPlKE said:


> Heh. Not sure which kind of 'fatty' you're talking about.
> 
> I usually go downhill skiing a few times a season. This year, I haven't made out once. Maybe I should get some x-country skis.


The fatty.... http://surlybikes.com/bikes/pugsley

A friend of mine was X-country skiing the other day and was passed by one of the trail lol.


----------



## badge118

joshhan said:


> Aaaaaaand it's snowing again.


And we have a nor'easter incoming on Wed into Thurs.


----------



## fishboy316

There is also a fatty by Framed Bikes. They are about $900. They look like fun! could be after my new road bike.


----------



## badge118

fishboy316 said:


> There is also a fatty by Framed Bikes. They are about $900. They look like fun! could be after my new road bike.


Kona apparently has one now too...just saw one @ EMS in Collegeville.


----------



## SPlKE

badge118 said:


> The fatty.... Pugsley | Bikes | Surly Bikes
> 
> A friend of mine was X-country skiing the other day and was passed by one of the trail lol.


That looks like it would be fun to take down the side of a mountain at a ski area in the summer.


----------



## road addict

I took my mountain bike out today from Conshohocken and headed west. The trail is still ice covered in sections but can be ridden.I have been riding my road bike in valley forge park and the chester county trail both have been plowed and salted thru the winter. It sucks Montgomery county claims they can't afford to maintain the trail thru the winter.


----------



## SPlKE

road addict said:


> I took my mountain bike out today from Conshohocken and headed west. The trail is still ice covered in sections but can be ridden.I have been riding my road bike in valley forge park and the chester county trail both have been plowed and salted thru the winter. It sucks Montgomery county claims they can't afford to maintain the trail thru the winter.


Thanks for the update. I was itching to go out SRT from conshy today, and was thinking about going out tomorrow.

I guess I'll wait a bit.

Did you ride through the construction in Norristown? If so, how was that?


----------



## road addict

its closed you have to go out on conshy st rd and take it to main st ,like the way it was years ago


----------



## road addict

I was out again today and the trail is pretty much clear,there is a couple of spots that have some ice.


----------



## SPlKE

I did an out-n-back from conshy to audubon.

Nice repaving job on the trail just east of the betzwood bridge.

No more bone-jarring tree-root speed bumps.


----------



## SPlKE

During my ride yesterday afternoon, I came upon a somewhat dangerous temporary situation on the SRT just west of the Norristown transit center. 

At the curve at the bottom of the hill, the westbound side has some metal stands which are supporting a temporary chain link fence prodruding onto the path.

It's sort of a worst case placement, since it is at the bottom of a hill that eastbound riders come tearing down, and westbound riders are going fast to take the hill quickly... and it is right in the curve, which tends to be a bit of a choke point anyway.

See my red mark on the picture below. Anyway, use caution there until they move the temporary chain link fence.


----------



## road addict

there were many complaints made to park rangers about the fence and now it is moved in towards the lot


----------



## SPlKE

Thanks for the update.

It was pretty hairy on that curve on Sunday.


----------



## jammin

Guys, My brother said the trail was closed today. he wasn't 100% sure of the exact spot as it was his first time riding it. any info and do you think it will be open this weekend? just looking to do any easy ride so i figure i would just hit the trail.


----------



## SPlKE

jammin said:


> Guys, My brother said the trail was closed today. he wasn't 100% sure of the exact spot as it was his first time riding it. any info and do you think it will be open this weekend? just looking to do any easy ride so i figure i would just hit the trail.


I believe he's referring to these minor closures:



> Trail Alerts
> 
> Due to the large project on Lafayette Street in Norristown, the Schuylkill River Trail can be impacted. PLEASE OBSERVE THE DISMOUNT SIGNS AS YOU APPROACH ROSS STREET.
> 
> Construction on the Betzwood Bridge at Valley Forge National Historic Park will require a small/easily navigable trail detour on the Schuylkill River Trail. The construction in this area has begun and will extend for a couple of years. Please exercise caution and obey all signs.
> 
> Montgomery County, PA - Official Website - Schuylkill River Trail






The one at Betzwood is a bit of a PITA.


----------



## road addict

trail is all clear of ice and snow, still have the detour at the Betzwood bridge


----------



## SPlKE

Fair weather Schuylkill Trail Bum here... going to do my first ride of 2015 tomorrow afternoon (Sunday 5/3/15).

Any rider reports?

Betzwood still detoured?

Etc.

Thanks,

Spike

BTW, if you see a middle aged guy (somewhat overweight) wearing black shorts, navy blue UA shirt and dark gray helmet, on an orange 1996 LeMond Alpe d'Huez road bike, give me a shout. I ride from Conshy to Mill Grove (uphill!), and back to Conshy.


----------



## SPlKE

Hey SRT fans! We're NUMBER ONE!

Schuylkill River Trail wins ‘best urban trail’ in online contest

Schuylkill River Trail wins ?best urban trail? in online contest - Colonial News - Montgomery News


----------



## SPlKE

I've been doing some nice out-n-backs from conshy, up mill grove hill and back.

The one thing I'm sort of surprised at is the slooooow progress on the 422 overpass over the SRT at Betzwood.

The trail detour is not a huge deal, but it looks to me like not much has been done in the past year. 

What's the deal? Even when I rode out during the work week last week, there seem to be nothing being done. Do any of you SRT fans know when the trail detour is going to be lifted? What, is it one guy working on the project, part time?


----------



## joshhan

Yeah that detour is quite annoying. I'm wondering if they will reopen the trail at the same time as when the bridge construction is complete.


----------



## SPlKE

Starting October 30, 2015, SRT will cross the Schuylkill at Manayunk!




> *Manayunk Bridge set to open to walkers and bike riders with ceremony Oct. 30
> 
> Published: Wednesday, October 28, 2015
> 
> By Cheryl Allison*
> 
> With its reopening, the century-old Manayunk will link the Cynwyd Heritage Trail in Lower Merion with downtown Manayunk.
> 
> Opportunities to watch a dream come true don’t come around very often.
> 
> One of them will occur next Friday, Oct. 30, when Lower Merion, Montgomery County and Philadelphia officials – and a crowd of area trail walkers and bicycle riders gather over the Schuylkill River to cut a ribbon and reopen the century-old Manayunk Bridge.
> 
> What seemed the most remote of possibilities several years ago will become reality because some people looked at a defunct rail line and saw a link between communities and a connection to a network that reaches far beyond the river’s banks.
> 
> The ceremony will take place at 11 a.m. Immediately after the ribbon is cut, the bridge will open for public use. It will extend the four-year-old Cynwyd Heritage Trail in Lower Merion to downtown Manayunk and beyond that to the Schuylkill River Trail.
> 
> For those who walk or ride across, it will offer views of the Schuylkill River that few have seen in 30 years.
> 
> The first glimmer of the $5.7-million project was lit when a group in Lower Merion Township saw the possibility of creating a community trail on two miles of unused rail bed running from the Cynwyd Station in Bala Cynwyd to the Manayunk Bridge.
> 
> More here: Manayunk Bridge set to open to walkers and bike riders with ceremony Oct. 30 - Main Line Times - Main Line Media News


----------



## SPlKE

How goes, SRT fans?

I haven't been out yet this year?

Is the construction detour at Betzwood finally out of the way.


----------



## road addict

not done yet but they are working steady on the new bridge going into valley forge park


----------



## SPlKE

road addict said:


> not done yet but they are working steady on the new bridge going into valley forge park


Thanks. I'm looking forward to the new bridge to the park. That wooden bridge is rough, in more ways than one.


----------



## joshhan

Rode by there today. 










Not sure when they are planning to finish everything but it's looked the same for a while now.


----------



## SPlKE

Heh. 

As far as I can tell, the whole work crew on that job is one part time guy who works when he feels up to it. 

I think that's his pickup truck. If you rap on the window, he'll wake up and advance the project by one or two man-hours before Miller Time rolls around.


----------



## joshhan

Rode by the area yesterday hoping to see that the new bridge was open for ped/bike traffic. Unfortunately, it was not. It's pretty close though.









BUT! The detour that has been plaguing us for the past few months is finally open.


----------



## SPlKE

Nice!

I haven't been out that way in a while.


----------



## SPlKE

I'm heading out the SRT now, first time in 2016, believe it or not.

I ride an orange LeMond bike, black shorts and navy blue shirt. 

If you see me, say Hey.


----------



## Dougr411

Sullivan Bridge over the Schuylkill to Valley Forge Park opened today!
Hope you had a good ride, Spike.
I did a partial SRT ride on the cross bike yesterday.
Ambler to Cross County Trail to SRT to Fordidden Drive to Green Belt through Ft Washington State Park and back to Ambler.

https://www.strava.com/activities/680802374


----------



## SPlKE

Dougr411 said:


> Sullivan Bridge over the Schuylkill to Valley Forge Park opened today!
> Hope you had a good ride, Spike.
> I did a partial SRT ride on the cross bike yesterday.
> Ambler to Cross County Trail to SRT to Fordidden Drive to Green Belt through Ft Washington State Park and back to Ambler.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/680802374


Thanks for the heads up. 

I didn't see your post until I got back. I was wondering about that. I did my usual 27.3 mile loop from Elm St and Colwell Lane in Conshy to Eqypt Rd, up the Mill Grove hill in Audubon, and back.

This weekend, I will definitely cross the Sullivan bridge and do my VF park loop!


----------



## michaelhinchey

This type of conversation/thread should be in reverse dated order. So new replies and updates are first not last. Anyway to fix that?


----------



## SPlKE

I did a nice ride yesterday afternoon.

At the place where I would normally head north on the perk trail toward egypt road, I headed south toward phoenixville.

The last time I did this, the trail was mostly gravel. Yesterday, I rode it all the way down to port providence on nice paved path.

When did that happen? I admit, I hadn't gone down that way for years, always expecting it to be gravel. 

Wow.


----------



## pittcanna

Anyone ever use the pawling road trailhead?

I have found going srt west is better than srt east, but you need to have gravel tires.

https://www.strava.com/activities/683078336


----------



## joshhan

Well, finally had a chance to check out the newly open Sullivan's Bridge to Valley Forge.

It's pretty nice. It was really crowded but it was Labor Day.


----------



## Dougr411

Nice! I'll have to try that ride!


----------



## SPlKE

Nice. So how are the roads over in VF national park? A few years ago, the parks dept were trying to get many of the roads closed to all traffic except tour buses.


----------



## SPlKE

Hey SRT fans... been a long time since I posted here.

I have a rant... 

I was out today and saw 3 or 4 groups of people with toddlers (2 or 3 years old) on toy bikes (bike shaped toys) on the SRT. The parents are on road bikes, weaving and trying to go slower than the toddlers on toys. The toddlers on toys are all over the place, and don't respond to anything... bells, calling out, etc. 

I'm not the kind of rider who blasts by people. I have no problem slowing down to a crawl, no matter how fast I was going. 

And I'm a dad who raised a son, and kept him on the child seat when he was a toddler, and later the Burley Piccolo when he was too young to be on his own bike. 

I don't mind people going slow, walking, jogging, riding two abreast not paying attention to the surroundings, people with baby strollers.

But toddlers on riding toys? Come on. I feel sorry for the toddlers, and the parents who are trying to herd them along, while riding adult bikes and trying to stay balanced at slower than walking speed.

I think there should be signs when you enter the SRT saying that riding toys and tiny bikes with training wheels are not allowed.

End of rant.

Sorry.


----------



## road addict

I blame the parents the kids do not know any better


----------



## SPlKE

Top o' the mornin' to ya, SRT fans.

I just read this announcement of a temporary trail closure in Norristown where they're doing the Lafayette Street work:



> Montgomery County has announced that a portion of the Schuylkill River Trail is scheduled to be closed temporarily between Swede and Ford streets in Norristown beginning the evening of Sunday, May 6th.
> 
> The portion of the trail, just under a mile, is planned to be closed from 6:00 p.m. on May 6th through 6:00 a.m. on Saturday, May 12th. There isn’t an official detour designated for the closure. Trail users can use local streets to find the route that is most convenient to them.
> 
> The closure is due to work being done to complete the Lafayette Street Extension Project. The viaduct that carries the existing trail will be demolished east of DeKalb Street to rebuild part of the trail in its new location. The full relocation of the trail will be completed by the end of the closure.
> 
> https://morethanthecurve.com/portio...rain-in-norristown-to-be-closed-temporarily/?



If you're heading west on the SRT, Ford Street is where the new Lafayette Street Extension work begins at its east end, and Swede Street, where the SRT reroute ends, is at the Norristown Transportation Center.


That's all I got. I didn't see any information about this on the official SRT website: https://www.montcopa.org/923/Schuylkill-River-Trail


----------



## SPlKE

michaelhinchey said:


> *This type of conversation/thread should be in reverse dated order. So new replies and updates are first not last. Anyway to fix that?*


I'm not sure if you're still around. But if you are, and for other SRT fans who are still around... your suggestion is good.

Here's how to do it. 

When you're in the Mid-Atlantic sub-forum... Just select the radio button under "Order threads in..." (see the bottom of the following graphic captured from my browser) for "Ascending Order" unlike the way I have it for Descending Order.





>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPlKE

Hey SRT Fans! Today was my first time this year heading west from Conshohocken.

I have some great news! I'm happier SRT-wise than I have ever been.

1. The new SRT at the Lafayette Street to Norristown Transportation Center is great. Wider, smoother, and that annoying hill has been smoothed out.

2. Just west of the Norristown Trans Center, they have finally widened and paved over the SRT all the way out to where the wooded part near Betzwood begins.

3. The new paving includes covering up the awful bumpy stretch I used to refer to as The Corduroy Road.

4. Today was my first time over the new Betzwood Bridge. Awesome. 

5. In Valley Forge Park, they put a crosswalk between the end of the new Betzwood Bridge and the park, across that deadly stretch of Route 23.

Note on that last part. Even when you push the button to cross, which activates flashing lights which supposedly requires car traffic on 23 to stop, a lot of people ignore it. Today, it took a while before cars actually stopped, and the idiots behind the cars that stopped started blowing their horns.

But hey, I'm a happy SRT'er!


----------



## SPlKE

SRT repaving work going on beginning at Spring Mill train station at the eastern edge of the work. Not sure where the work ends on the western edge.

Sign says work is ongoing from 6/25 until 6/29.


----------



## SPlKE

Hey SRT fans... I just did a ride from Conshohocken to Valley Forge.

The paving is done! It's great. Smooth, wide, and flat.

I haven't been out much this year. Busy at work.

If you haven't done an Out-n-Back from Philly or Conshy to Betzwood in a while, I highly recommend it.


----------



## SPlKE

Say, it's pretty quiet in here.

I just got back from a conshy - valley forge out n back.

I can't say enough how much I appreciate the excellent paving job the county has done between conshy and valley forge.

Thanks!

That is all.


----------



## SPlKE

Kind of a ghost town in here.

Any of you SRT fans out there in the cold, dark, damp winter conditions on the trail?

I've been toying with the idea of digging out my old cold weather gear (if it still fits!) and doing one of my usually-summertime out-n-backs, from conshy to audubon loop to conshy brewery for a nice post-ride porter.

Any brave souls want to join me? 

I average 18 - 20 mph (but am willing to go slower for a buddy) and usually include a climb up the mill grove hill (but will totally forget about that for a non-climbing buddy).


----------



## SPlKE

Any rider reports?

Looking to ride from conshy to audubon and phoenixville tomorrow. 6/1/19

Is there storm damage? Trees, branches down? Mudslides across the trail? Etc.

Thanks


----------



## SPlKE

My rider report, first ride out that way for 2019.

*Good News! * 

They repaved the previously bumpy segment between the Mittal Steel Mill at the east end of the new surface... west to Ernest Station Road which is just a bit west of the Brad Fox Memorial. 

It's smooth, wide, flat blacktop. A good job. It feels like they milled the surface to remove all the bumps and uneven parts before they laid down the new surface. It seems a bit wider too, but I might be imagining that. Much appreciated trail maintainers!


*In other news*: my nose was pretty stuffed up due to allergy. I don't always breathe through my mouth when I ride. But when I do, I inhale a bug. (I forgot about all the gnats and mayflies along the river at 4 PM this time of year.)


----------



## SPlKE

I realize that I'm kind of talking to myself in here.

But man, what a beautiful day out the SRT from Conshy to the Audubon loop, up the Mill Grove Hill, and back. 

Perfect weather. Headwind going out, tailwind coming home. 

And here's the kicker: I didn't see one squirrel, crazy or otherwise. It must have been their day off. Usually this time of year, they're scampering toward my wheels no matter which way I swerve.


----------



## SPlKE

SRT rider reports requested.

I haven't been out on the SRT between Conshy and Audubon since last September.

I've been avoiding it due to Covid-19, and all that jazz.

Have any of you ridden that section of the SRT lately? If so, what's it like? Are people including cyclists wearing masks? Social distancing, as much as possible, being done?

Thanks.


----------



## SPlKE

Here's my first SRT rider report for 2020:

I rode from Conshohocken to Norristown and back today... only about 8 miles round trip. My normal ride is about 30 miles out to Audubon and/or Valley Forge National Park and back after a couple laps out there.


This was a look-see ride to get a sense of how many people are out there during this phase of the Covid-19 lock down... masks, distancing, etc. There had been complaints in local media about the SRT being overly crowded with adults and kids who would normally be at work and school... and most of them not wearing masks, distancing, etc.

I went out around 4:15 PM, weather was clear, 54% humidity, temperature 85-90 F, wind about 9 mph SSW.

I saw just a few people, most jogging or walking. One family with kids on bikes. 


That's my report. 

Next ride, I'm going to do my full 30 mile out-n-back, but at a time that the SRT is usually empty... late afternoon on a hot weekday, like today.


Stay tuned for more....


----------



## SPlKE

Hey SRT fans... I rode a nice out-n-back from Conshy to VF between 4:30 PM and 5:30 PM.

Awesome day. 

The SRT is in tip top condition. More people out than I normally see at this hour. Must be the weather.

That is all.


----------



## SPlKE

Hey SRT fans. 

I did my first ride of 2021, after only a handful of rides on the SRT in 2020 due to pandemic, having to wear mask while riding, etc. 

I'm so out of shape, I only made it 20 minutes west out from Conshy to the Norristown train station... before I wisely decided to turn around (first ride of 2021 and whatnot . 

I was hoping to see and hear some of the Brood X cicadas. No luck. 

Any rider reports from SRT at any point from downtown Philly out to Audubon and beyond are always appreciated!

See you out there. 

I ride an orange 54cm LeMond bike, and wear black shorts and navy blue under armor shirt with a dark helmet. Yell "Hi" if you see me on the SRT and I'll yell "Hi" back atcha!


----------



## SPlKE

Hello hello hello... Is there anybody out there... out there... out there?


----------



## SPlKE

Rode from Conshy out to Valley Forge and back today. There's a minor detour around the curve west of the Norristown Train Station. No big deal.

Saw a bunch of fat-tire electric bikes. Some riders were in groups, like silent motorcycles riding in formation. 

I'm not thrilled with motorized bikes zooming around on the SRT. It kind of flies in the face of the "No Motorized Vehicles" restrictions that have been posted at entrances to the SRT for decades.


----------



## SPlKE

A beautiful day on the SRT. Out n back from conshy to VF.


----------



## PBL450

SPlKE said:


> A beautiful day on the SRT. Out n back from conshy to VF.


Wow, you have a Pokémon trail in Philly! How cool is that! LOL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SPlKE

PBL450 said:


> Wow, you have a Pokémon trail in Philly! How cool is that! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, it Perkiomen, not Pokemon. 😁


----------



## SPlKE

PBL450 said:


> Wow, you have a Pokémon trail in Philly! How cool is that! LOL


Hey PBL... whereabouts in NJ are you? 

I haven't done a road ride in NJ (except for Avalon, Stone Harbor and Brigantine during vacations) in decades. I did a few rides in South Jersey that seemed ruler flat... but had lots of slight grades that were killers after a few miles.

If you ever want to do a ride on the Schuylkill River Trail outside of Philly and are looking for somebody to ride with, let me know.


----------



## PBL450

SPlKE said:


> Hey PBL... whereabouts in NJ are you?
> 
> I haven't done a road ride in NJ (except for Avalon, Stone Harbor and Brigantine during vacations) in decades. I did a few rides in South Jersey that seemed ruler flat... but had lots of slight grades that were killers after a few miles.
> 
> If you ever want to do a ride on the Schuylkill River Trail outside of Philly and are looking for somebody to ride with, let me know.


Oh cool! I’m literally The Jersey Shore. Not far from Sandy Hook. 1/2 hr north of Asbury Park. 

I do get out your way here and there. Close friend in Philly, well Abington. Very cool, thanks!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SPlKE

PBL450 said:


> Oh cool! I’m literally The Jersey Shore. Not far from Sandy Hook. 1/2 hr north of Asbury Park.
> 
> I do get out your way here and there. Close friend in Philly, well Abington. Very cool, thanks!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My wife and I have friends in Westfield and Avon by the Sea.

We're up in that neck of the woods several times a year.


----------



## PBL450

SPlKE said:


> My wife and I have friends in Westfield and Avon by the Sea.
> 
> We're up in that neck of the woods several times a year.


Oh, Avon is super close! We have some climbing around here, steep but short. You can’t ride the beach areas in the summer... You need a very well thought out plan if you do,... As a local, I just don’t bother. Westfield is NYC suburb and does not have decent riding, but I’m far so maybe I’m wrong. Expensive town. 

South Jersey is totally flat and gets hick-ish surprisingly... Some pretty riding no doubt, the Pine Barrens are fabulous. I’d guess there is gravel down there but there are also banjos. 

Not sure where you are in Philly area but one of my best friends owns Nectar on the Main Line by Bryn Mawr. Its 4 Bells. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SPlKE

PBL450 said:


> Oh, Avon is super close! We have some climbing around here, steep but short. You can’t ride the beach areas in the summer... You need a very well thought out plan if you do,... As a local, I just don’t bother. Westfield is NYC suburb and does not have decent riding, but I’m far so maybe I’m wrong. Expensive town.
> 
> South Jersey is totally flat and gets hick-ish surprisingly... Some pretty riding no doubt, the Pine Barrens are fabulous. I’d guess there is gravel down there but there are also banjos.
> 
> Not sure where you are in Philly area but one of my best friends owns Nectar on the Main Line by Bryn Mawr. Its 4 Bells.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm in Conshohocken, about 15 miles northwest of downtown philly. Ever since I moved to philly in 1979, I've always been close to the rail-to-trail that became the Schuylkill River Trail -- in Manayunk and Roxborough neighborhoods of Philly, and now in Conshy.

I'm about a mile from the trail now. My normal ride is out to Audubon, just west of Valley Forge, around that area on paved trails, and back to Conshohocken again. My normal loop is about 30 miles. My average speed works out to 16 - 20 mph rolling average, with some steep climbs.

I never rode in north Jersey. Only South Jersey and the beach towns I typically vacation at -- Avalon, Stone Harbor, Brigantine, and once in Cape May.

I used to have customers at AT&T in Bridgewater and Basking Ridge, and Schering in Kenilworth and Union. I always thought riding the back roads around Flemington, Bridgwater, etc. would be fun. Probably a lot of bad traffic these days, though. 

The bad traffic in recent years ruined the Main Line back roads my road buddy and I used to ride a long time ago. Now it's all housing developments, and too many 9000 lb Range Rover SUVs with 90 lb women behind the wheel texting and/or holding their phones to talk. 

Too dangerous. That's why all my road bike riding has been on the SRT and connected trails and Valley Forge National Park for about the past 20 years.


----------



## SPlKE

PS: Nectar looks great. Now that I'm doing the post-pandemic go-to-restaurant thing, I'll check it out.

I'll tell 'em PBL450 sent me. 😁


----------



## ogre

SPlKE said:


> Now it's all housing developments, and too many 9000 lb Range Rover SUVs with 90 lb women behind the wheel texting and/or holding their phones to talk.


That always chaps my loins, self-entitled people who have to hold their phones to talk in their $60k-$90k SUV. That's now against the law in our state but seems to have little effect.


----------



## SPlKE

ogre said:


> That always chaps my loins, self-entitled people who have to hold their phones to talk in their $60k-$90k SUV. That's now against the law in our state but seems to have little effect.


Yep. Those vehicles are quiet as a library inside and have studio quality audio systems that effortlessly link to phones, complete with steering wheel button controls. But still, I see them driving with one hand on the wheel and the phone in the other hand, up by their face.

It's bad enough that new cars have ridiculously bright and distracting "infotainment" screens to pull driver attention away from the road. Handheld phones and texting have pretty much driven me off the roads forever, and onto paved trails.


----------



## SPlKE

Calling all SRT riders. 

Any rider reports post-Ida would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SPlKE

A few minutes ago, I rode from Conshy out to Betzwood and back.

No wet spots, but there were large patches of dried silt.


----------



## SPlKE

Hello fello SRT fans!

I'm about to do my first of 2022 out-n-back from Conshy to Audubon (with loop UP the Mill Grove hill) on the SRT. Probably tomorrow, Sunday, 5/22.

I expect 2022 to be my first year doing weekly (or more frequent) training rides since 2019. The pandemic put a damper on everything, including bike rides.

If you see or know of anything new, different and exciting... updates to the SRT and further extensions... post it here!

If you're out there and see an orange LeMond steel bike with me wearing black shorts, a navy blue UA shirt and black helmet, say Hi!


----------



## SPlKE

I finally did my first 2022 SRT ride from Conshy to VF. Or "toward VF" I should say. Got as far as Norristown. I started late in the day so the clouds of gnats were out in force.

I did not know that construction of an apartment building had closed the wooden-plank bridge near Colwell Lane and Elm Street. Anyway, I found the entrance to the SRT by going through the parking lot of The Grande, to the new entrance to the newly re-routed SRT. 

Tomorrow I'll probably do my normal ride out to Audubon.


----------

